# السيسي أول رئيس مُنتخب يزور الكاتدرائية في عيد الميلاد



## سمعان الاخميمى (6 يناير 2015)

*السيسي أول رئيس مُنتخب يزور الكاتدرائية في عيد الميلاد

نقلا عن المصري اليوم
*
*



*​*«كان  ضروري إن أنا أجيلكم علشان أقول لكم كل سنة وانتم طيبيبن، وأرجو ألا أكون  قطعت صلاتكم.. فمصر على مر آلاف السنين علمت العالم الحضارة والإنسانية،  والعالم منتظر الكثير من مصر في الأيام والظروف التي تمر بها»..
بهذه الجملة ستؤرخ جدران الكاتدرائية  بالعباسية زيارة عبدالفتاح السيسي، أول رئيس منتخب في مصر، لتقيدم التهنئة  لأقباط مصر، عشية احتفالهم بعيد الميلاد 2015.
ورغم اقتصار الزيارة على دقائق معدودة،  وجُمل تكاد تكون مقتضبة، إلا أن هذه الكلمات وتلك الزيارة ستتركان صديين  لن يتم محوهما من التاريخ السياسي المصري الحديث، مهما حدث، بل وقد يتخذهما  البعض مرجعًا للتنكيل بأي رئيس مصري تنتهي مدته دون زيارة الكاتدرائية في  عيد الميلاد.
أما الصدى الأول، فهو صدى صوت السيسي  الذي ستحتفظ به جدران الكاتدرائية ويوجه التهنئة إلى كل أقباط مصر من  الكاتدرائية، ويقف بجواره البابا تواضروس الثاني، بابا الإسكندرية وبطريرك  القرازة المرقسية، قائلًا: «من المهم أن الدنيا تشوف المصريين، ومينفعش حد  يقول غير كلمة المصريين، نحن قادرون أن نعلم العالم الإنسانية والحضارة،  ومن المهم أن ينظر العالم إلى هذا المشهد الذي يعكس وحدة المصريين  الحقيقية، ونؤكد للعالم من هنا أننا جميعًا مصريون فقط، وسيحب بعضنا البعض  بجد دون أي تفرقة لأن هذه حقيقة المصريين».
أما الثاني فهو صدى الزيارة نفسها،  محليًا وعالميًا، وما سيكون لذلك أثر، خاصة مع الدول التي دائمًا ما تتخذ  من اضطهاد الأقباط كذريعة للتدخل في شؤون مصر، يساعدهم في ذلك بعض أقباط  المهجر غير الأوفياء لموطنهم الأصلي.
علاقة الكاتدرائية برؤساء مصر شهدت  شدًا وجذبًا، منذ سقوط الملكية وإعلان الجمهورية، علنيًا أحيانًا، وخفيًا  معظم الوقت، جمال عبدالناصر على سبيل المثال، وباعتباره أول رئيس مصري بعد  إعلان الجمهورية، كان يعرف قيمة الكنيسة المصرية ومكانتها الروحية بالنسبة  لمسيحيى الشرق، خاصة إثيوبيا التي تمثل أهمية استراتيجية لمصر، والتى كانت  كنيستها تابعة للكنيسة المصرية.
تجسدت فكرة إنشاء كاتدرائية كبرى جديدة  تليق بوضع مصر وكنيستها التي يتبعها ملايين المسيحيين في الشرق لدى جمال  عبدالناصر، بعد ثورة يوليو حينما أصبحت مصر ورئيسها محطا لأنظار العالم  بقراراته الثورية ومشروعه للوحدة العربية، والتى سبقها مشروع واضح المعالم  للوحدة بين مسلمى مصر ومسيحييها، وهو ما عمق هذا المشروع الصداقة الشخصية  التي ربطت بين الزعيم السياسى جمال عبدالناصر ورأس الكنيسة القبطية البابا  كيرلس السادس.
في هذه الفترة صارح البابا كيرلس الرئيس عبدالناصر بفكرة بناء كاتدرائية جديدة، ورحب «ناصر» بالفكرة وخصص ١٠٠ ألف جنيه للبناء.
استهل «عبدالناصر» خطابه للكنيسة  والشعب في ٢٤ يوليو ١٩٦٥ أثناء وضع حجر الأساس للكاتدرائية المرقسية  الجديدة بحى العباسية قائلا: «أيها الإخوة: يسرنى أن أشترك معكم اليوم في  إرساء حجر الأساس للكاتدرائية الجديدة. وحينما تقابلت أخيرًا مع البابا في  منزله فاتحته في بناء الكاتدرائية، وأن الحكومة مستعدة للمساهمة في هذا  الموضوع. ولم يكن قصدى من هذا المساهمة المادية فالمساهمة المادية أمرها  سهل وأمرها يسير، ولكنى كنت أقصد الناحية المعنوية»، حسب نص الكلمة التي  سجلها موقع الرئيس جمال عبدالناصر بمكتبة الإسكندرية. وفى حفل افتتاح  الكاتدرائية يوم الثلاثاء ٢٥ يونيو ١٩٦٨ كانت الكاميرات تلتقط صورا للبابا  كيرلس بين الزعيم جمال عبدالناصر والإمبراطور هيلاسلاسى إمبراطور إثيوبيا،  لتسجل الزيارة الثانية لعبدالناصر إلى المقر البابوى.
٣ سنوات مرت ورحل عبدالناصر ولحق به  البابا كيرلس السادس، وصعد لسدة الكرسى البابوى البابا شنودة الثالث، في  عهد الرئيس الراحل أنور السادات، ومرت سنوات من الصراع المكتوم بين الطرفين  حتى جاءت الزيارة الأولى والأخيرة للسادات إلى الكاتدرائية وسجلتها عدسة  المصور فاروق إبراهيم، في صورة منشورة بتاريخ ١٢ أكتوبر ١٩٧٧. ظهر فيها  البابا شنودة وهو يؤدى صلاته بالتزامن مع صلاة الظهر التي أداها الرئيس  السادات ونائبه وقتها حسنى مبارك، وممدوح سالم، رئيس الوزراء آنذاك.
السادات لم يزر الكاتدرائية مرة أخرى  حتى جاءت قرارات سبتمبر التي حدد فيها السادات إقامة البابا وسحب التصديق  على قرار تعيينه كبابا للكنيسة الأرثوذكسية، وعين لجنة من ٥ أساقفة لإدارة  شؤون الكنيسة، قبل أن تنتهى الأزمة عقب اغتيال السادات في أكتوبر ١٩٨١.
بمرور الوقت تغيرت العلاقة بين رأس  الدولة ورأس الكنيسة، حتى انتهت في عهد الرئيس المعزول حسنى مبارك بأن أصبح  الملف القبطى في يد جهاز أمن الدولة، ولم يزر الكنيسة إلا مرتين لتأدية  واجب العزاء.
المرة الأولى التي زار فيها مبارك  الكاتدرائية كانت لحضور قداس الجنازة في يناير عام ٢٠٠٠، لتأدية واجب  العزاء في الفريق فؤاد عزيز غالى قائد الجيش الثانى الميدانى في حرب  أكتوبر، والزيارة الثانية كانت في قداس جنازة المستشار حنا ناشد عضو المكتب  السياسى للحزب الوطنى المنحل، ورئيس مجلس الدولة الأسبق وذلك بمقر الكنيسة  الأرثوذكسية بالكاتدرائية بالعباسية يوم ٢٠ ديسمبر ٢٠٠٦، بصحبة لفيف من  رجال الدولة وأعضاء الحزب الوطنى المنحل.
قامت الثورة بآمال أن يغير أول رئيس  مدنى منتخب علاقته بالكنيسة المصرية، لكن العام الذي تولى فيه محمد مرسى  حكم مصر قبل أن يتم عزله في ٣ يوليو ٢٠١٣ لم يشهد أي زيارة تزامنا مع فتاوى  أطلقتها التيارات الإسلامية التي ينتمى لها المعزول، بشقيها السلفى  والإخوانى، بتحريم تهنئة المسيحيين بأعيادهم، قبل أن يبادر الرئيس المؤقت  المستشار عدلى منصور بأول مبادرة لرئيس مصرى لتقديم التهنئة إلى المسيحيين  في عيد الميلاد بالكاتدرائية المرقسية بالعباسية.
لكن واحدًا من الرؤساء الأربعة لم يزر الكنيسة لتهنئة المسيحيين بعيد ميلاد أو قيامة، كما فعل الرئيس المؤقت عدلى منصور أمس الأول.

*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (6 يناير 2015)

*ناعوت تمدح السيسي بعد حضوره قداس الميلاد


نقلا عن الوطن






 فاطمة ناعوت 
 وجَّهت الكاتبة الصحفية فاطمة ناعوت، الشكر للرئيس عبدالفتاح السيسي،  عقب  حضوره مراسم قداس عيد الميلاد، منذ قليل، قائلة: "شكرًا يا ريس عشان   فرَّحت إخواتي المسيحيين في عيدهم وفرَّحتنا كلنا وفرَّحت مصر اللي سامعاها   بتقول لي: ابني ده هو اللي لم شمل ولادي". 
وأضافت ناعوت، في تغريدات لها على موقع التواصل الاجتماعي "تويتر":  "براڤو  يا سيسي، الله عليك يا ريس، مفيش منك وحق الله"، مضيفة أن "الرئيس  فاجأ  الجميع وحضر قداس عيد الميلاد لأول مرة في تاريخ مصر ليثبت للدنيا  كلها  أنه بحق رئيس المصريين جميعًا". 
وتابعت: "كنت أعلم أنه جسور وسيثبت أن المصريين على رباط إلى يوم  الدين،  موتوا بغيظكم يا من كافحتم طويلًا لكي نتمزق، مصر كبيرة أوي يا  مصريين  وعمرها ما هاتتمزق، تصدقوني لو قلت لكم إني أسعد إنسان فوق الأرض  الآن،  براڤووووو يا سيسي".*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (6 يناير 2015)

*رفعت السعيد عن مفاجأة السيسى للأقباط فى قداس عيد الميلاد 






مقلا عن الوادى*​* 


قال رئيس حزب التجمع الدكتور  رفعت السعيد، أن مفأجاة الرئيس عبد الفتاح السيسى بالذهاب إلى قداس عيد  الميلاد المجيد بالكاتدرائية بمثابة صفعة على وجه المتأسلمون الذين يحرمون  تهنئة الاقباط باعيادهم حتى الان.
وأضاف السعيد في تصريح خاص لـ"الوادي"، عبد الفتاح  السيسى أول رئيس مصرى يحضر القداس وهو ما لم يحدث من قبل أي رئيس مصري وهى  بمثابة خطوة وطنية صحيحة وشجاعة من رئيس محبوب وتعد مفاجئته اليوم تشجيع  على ارثاء قواعد الوطنية فى الدولة المصرية.​*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (6 يناير 2015)

* لطفي لبيب : السيسي أثلج صدورنا بزيارة الكاتدرائية





​
نقلا عن الوفد

وصف الفنان لطفي لبيب، زيارة الرئيس عبدالفتاح السيسي، للكنيسة الكاتدرائية المرقسية بالعباسية، بـ"الزيارة الرائعة والبديعة" .
وقال "لبيب" في مداخلة هاتفية لبرنامج "حضرة المواطن" على قناة "LTC"، مع  الإعلامي سيد علي، مساء الثلاثاء: "السيسي اليوم أثلج صدور المصريين" .
وأضاف: "زيارة السيسي تؤكد أن اختيارنا صح منذ البداية" .*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (6 يناير 2015)

*الأنبا أنجليوس يشكر "السيسي" 



*
*



*​*
نقلا عن الفجر
قدم الأنبا"أنجيلوس"  أسقف عام شبرا الشمالية في عظته بليلة عيد الميلاد بالكنيسة المرقسية  بالإسكندرية الشكر لرئيس الجمهورية"عبد الفتاح السيسي" لأنه حضر بنفسه  لتهنئة الأقباط كأول مرة منذ عهد الرئيس الراحل"جمال عبد الناصر"في  الكاتدرائية المرقسية بالعباسية، وقد علت الكنيسة بالتصفيق الحاد لما بادر  به رئيس الجمهورية"عبد الفتاح السيسي".

وقد حضر القداس اللواء طارق مهدي محافظ  الإسكندرية واللواء أمين عز الدين مدير أمن الإسكندرية والدكتور رشدي زهران  القائم بأعمال جامعة الإسكندرية، والقيادات التنفيذية ووفد من نادي قضاة  الإسكندرية برئاسة المستشار عبد العزيز أبو عيانة، وممثل عن وزارة الأوقاف  وإيهاب زكريا القيادي بحزب المصريين الأحرار، زينب الحضري زوجة الراحل"أبو  العز الحريري"، عبد الرحمن الجوهري منسق حركة كفاية، وقد شهدت الكنائس  تأمينات من قبل قوات الجيش والشرطة، ومتابعات أمنية من قبل مديرية أمن  الإسكندرية، لتأمين الكنائس والأقباط ضد أي أعمال عدائية.

ومن المقرر أن يحضر القداس اليوم اللواء  طارق مهدي محافظ الإسكندرية واللواء أمين عز الدين مدير أمن الإسكندرية  وممثل عن المنطقة الشمالية العسكرية، ورؤساء الأحزاب السياسية، على أن  تستقبل الكنيسة صباح غد الأربعاء، في قاعة استقبال الضيوف، وفود أخرى  لتهنئة الأقباط بأعياد الميلاد المجيد.​*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (6 يناير 2015)

*البابا تواضروس: زيارة الرئيس مفاجأة سارة





​
نقلا عن الوفد

قال البابا تواضروس الثاني، بابا الإسكندرية وبطريرك الكرازة المرقسية، إن  زيارة الرئيس عبد الفتاح السيسي إلى الكاتدرائية اليوم كانت "مفاجأة سارة  ولفتة إنسانية كريمة".
وفاجأ السيسي مساء اليوم الثلاثاء الجماهير المحتشدة في كاتدرائية العباسية  بحضور احتفال قداس عيد الميلاد، وقال في كلمة قصيرة أمام الحشد "كان ضروري  أجيلكوا وأقولكوا كل سنة وأنتوا طيبين".
أضاف البابا تواضروس، في كلمة بثها التليفزيون المصري مساء اليوم الثلاثاء،  "أقول ليس فقط باسم الأقباط بل باسم كل المصريين شكرا لك يا سيادة  الرئيس".
وأكمل "نشعر أن مصرنا تبدأ عصرا وفكرا وروحا جديدة.. نبنيها كمصريين لكي تحتل مصر المكانة التي تليق بها".
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (6 يناير 2015)

*السيسي مهنئاً بعيد الميلاد احنا بنقول للعالم دلوقتي مين هي مصر





نقلا عن الوادىقال  الرئيس عبدالفتاح السيسي في كلمته القصيرة التي وجهها بالكاتدرائية خلال  الاحتفال بقداس عيد الميلاد :"احنا بنقول للعالم دلوقتي مين هي مصر.. واحنا  نقدر نبعت تاني رسالة للعالم أحنا المصريين".
وأضاف: "احنا هنساع بعض واحنا بنحب بعض بجد وعايزين العالم يشوف ده".
واختتم كلمته قائلا : "عايز أقولكم عام سعيد عليكم وعلى المصريين كلهم .. وانا مش هاضيع وقتكم وكل سنة وانتوا طيبين".​*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (6 يناير 2015)

*سيد علي لـ"السيسى": زيارتك للكاتدرائية "ضربة معلم"


*
*



*​*
نقلا عن الفجر

وصف الإعلامي سيد علي، مقدم برنامج "حضرة  المواطن" على قناة "LTC"، مساء الثلاثاء، زيارة الرئيس عبدالفتاح السيسي  للكاتدرائية المرقسية بالعباسية بـ"الزيارة التي خطفت قلوب المصريين"،  مضيفا: "ضربة معلم من الرئيس".

وأضاف "علي": "المعلم السيسي خطف قلوب المصريين بزيارة الكاتدرائية، ودي المرة الأولى التي يزور فيها رئيس الكنيسة".

وطالب سيد علي، الرئيس عبدالفتاح السيسي باختيار الأكفاء والقادرون على تحمل المسؤولية.*


----------



## joeseph.jesus (7 يناير 2015)

ربنا يباركك اخي علي الاخبار ,


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (7 يناير 2015)

*عالم أزهري على زيارة  الرئيس السيسي للكاتدرائية لتهنئة الأقباط بعيد الميلاد المجيد

*
*



*​* نقلا عن الفجر

 	أشاد الشيخ إبراهيم رضا، أحد علماء الأزهر، بزيارة الرئيس عبد الفتاح   السيسي للكاتدرائية لتهنئة الأقباط بعيد الميلاد المجيد، قائلاً:" السيسي   رئيس من طراز خاص يرتقى لعظم المسئولية الملقاة على عائقه"،، فهو احي سنه   عطلت منذ سنوات طويلة، فما أشبه اليوم بالبارحة، فما قام به السيسي يشبه   إلى حد كبير ما قام به عمر بن الخطاب رضى الله عنه، الذى حرص على المساواة   بين كافة المواطنين.

  	وأوضح رضا، في اتصال هاتفى مع الإعلاميين فاطمة النجدى ورامى رضوان   برنامج" صباح أون" عبر فضائية "أون تى فى"،اليوم الأربعاء،أن الله أنزل على   رسوله الكريم فى كتابه الكريم " لاينهاكم الله عن الذين لم يقاتلوكم فى   الدين ولم يخرجوكم من دياركم"، كما حدد العلاقة مع المختلفين فى الديانة   بالبر ، والبر أسم جامع لكل معانى الخير.*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (7 يناير 2015)

*الأنبا مرقص عن زيارة "السيسي" للكاتدرائية 

*
*



*​* نقلا عن الفجر 	 
  	أعرب الأنبا مرقص، أسقف كنائس شبرا الخيمة، عن سعادته البالغة بزيارة   الرئيس عبد الفتاح السيسي للكاتدرائية وتهنئة للأقباط بعيد الميلاد المجيد،   معتبراً هذه الزيارة رسالة للرد على الذين يحاولون إثارة الفرقة بين   المصريين.

  	وشدد مرقص، في اتصال هاتفى مع الإعلاميين فاطمة النجدى ورامى رضوان   برنامج" صباح أون" عبر فضائية "أون تى فى"، اليوم الأربعاء، على أن الرئيس   السيسي مُصر على تذليل كافة الصعوبات، فكان يمكنه الاكتفاء بالتهنئة   هاتفياً أو من خلال إرسال برقية إلا إنه أصر على الحضور بنفسه عقب زيارته   للكويت،لافتاً إلى أن الرئيس السيسي ركز فى كلمته على الحب والإخوة بين   المصريين، وعلينا أن نتحد جميعاً لتصبح مصر كما قال الكتاب " مصر جنة الله   فى الأرض".*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (7 يناير 2015)

*تعليق إبراهيم عيسى علي زيارة السيسى للكاتدرائية لتهنئة الاقباط بالعيد

نقلا عن اليوم السابع






وصف   الإعلامى إبراهيم عيسى، زيارة رئيس الجمهورية المصرى عبد الفتاح السيسى   للكاتدرائية المرقسية بالعباسية ومشاركته الأقباط المصريين الاحتفال بعيد   الميلاد المجيد: "بالمشهد المجيد واليوم التاريخى بالمعنى الحقيقى"، مشيرًا   إلى أن ذلك يعد دلالة واضحة على توحد الشعب ورسالة قوية لمثيرى الفتن   والطائفية.

وتابع قائلًا: "هذا يعد صمودًا للشعب المصرى أمام كل  مروجى دعاوى البغضاء  والكراهية والفتنة والتسلف والتطرف والإخوان واتباعهم  ومواليهم والغرب  وتربصه.. اليوم مشهد جميل فى حياتنا وبصمة سياسية إنسانية  مصرية خالصة لله  والشعب والتاريخ".

وأضاف الإعلامى إبراهيم عيسى  خلال تقديمه برنامج "30/25 " المذاع على قناة  "اون تى فى"، أن الرئيس  السيسى قوبل بحفاوة كبيرة جدًا داخل الكاتدرائية  من قبل الأقباط المصريين،  مما يعج ردا قويا على كل السلفيين والإخوان دعاة  الفتنة والفرقة والتكفير  لكل المصريين مسلمين وأقباطا بأن الشعب متوحد. 

ولفت إبراهيم عيسى،  إلى أن الرئيس السيسى جاء من المطار مباشرة إلى  الكاتدرائية دون الذهاب إلى  مكان آخر بعد الانتهاء من زيارته لدولة  الكويت.*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (7 يناير 2015)

*هاني شاكر يشيد بزيارة السيسي المفاجئة للكاتدرائية

                                                                                       نقلا عن دوت مصر





                                                                                 وجه  الفنان هاني شاكر، التهنئة للشعب المصري بمناسبة الاحتفال  بعيد الميلاد  المجيد، والمولد النبوي الشريف، قائلًا: "شئ جميل إننا نبدأ  سنة 2015 بهذه  الأعياد". وأشاد "شاكر" في مداخلة هاتفية  لبرنامج "بصراحة"  الذي  تقدمه إيمان عز الدين، على "التحرير"، مساء الثلاثاء، بزيارة الرئيس  عبد  الفتاح السيسي المفاجئة للكاتدرائية في العباسية، للتهنئة بعيد  الميلاد،  وتأكيده علي أننا جميعًا مصريين، دون وجود أي تفرقة.
    وعبر  "شاكر" عن إعجابه بالكلمة التي ألقاها الرئيس في الكاتدرائية،  واصفًا  الرئيس بـ"العظيم"، قائلًا: "الرئيس ألقي كلمة كلها حب، وكانت  مفاجأة إنهم  يقطعوا القداس لأول مرة، ولقيت الحب في عيون كل من تواجد،  وشفت الفرحة في  عيون كل الأخوة المسيحين، لدرجة أن جسمي قشعر".
    وأدان  "شاكر" العملية الإرهابية التي حدثت صباح الثلاثاء، أمام قسم  الطالبية  بالهرم، حيث انفجرت قنبلة أمام القسم في جسد النقيب ضياء فتحي،  أثناء  محاولته تفكيكها، مما أدى لوفاته، قائلًا: "اللي عمل كدة معندوش دم  ولا دين  ولا أخلاق، ديننا مبيقولش كده، ذنبه إيه ضياء، بيضحي بنفسه عشان  الشعب  المصري، حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل"، وناشد وزير الداخلية، بضرورة  تزويد  الوزارة بإمكانيات أكبر لحماية الشباب.*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (7 يناير 2015)

*يسرا عن زيارة السيسي للكنيسة أنا بكيت من الفرحة





نقلا عن الاهرام

قالت الفنانة يسرا، إنها بكت من الفرحة، لحظة دخول  الرئيس عبدالفتاح السيسي، للكاتدرائية للمشاركة في احتفالات الأقباط بأعياد  الميلاد.

وأضافت "يسرا" في مداخلة هاتفية لبرنامج "حضرة المواطن" على قناة "LTC"، مع  الإعلامي سيد علي، مساء الثلاثاء: "لحظة دخول الرئيس السيسي للكنيسة كانت  لحظة مهيبة، وبكيناء من الفرحة".

وتابعت: "وحدتنا الوطنية محدش هيقدر يمسها، ربنا يخلينا إيد واحدة، ويارب نعرف قيمة مصر لأنها أغنى عطية في تاريخنا بثوابت الدين".*​


----------



## grges monir (7 يناير 2015)

لفتة جميلة 
تقريبا معرفش يعملها العيد اللى فات بسبب دواعى الامن
بس مهم نقول منتخب  حتى لا نقلل من زيارة عدلى منصور هذا الشخص الراقى المحترم


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (7 يناير 2015)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> * قائلًا: «من المهم أن الدنيا تشوف المصريين، ومينفعش حد  يقول غير كلمة المصريين، نحن قادرون أن نعلم العالم الإنسانية والحضارة،  ومن المهم أن ينظر العالم إلى هذا المشهد الذي يعكس وحدة المصريين  الحقيقية، ونؤكد للعالم من هنا أننا جميعًا مصريون فقط، وسيحب بعضنا البعض  بجد دون أي تفرقة لأن هذه حقيقة المصريين».
> *


 *[FONT=&quot]الريس بيوجه كلمته من خلال ( منبر الكاتدرائية ) *​​ *[FONT=&quot]إلى شعب الكنيسة أولاً ...ثم الى المصريين [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأحلى تعليق من الريس ( مصريين ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مووووتوووا بغيظكم يا ولاد الـ  تييييييييييييت [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (7 يناير 2015)

الغريب ان الكل بيحسسني أنه اتفاجأ بزيارة الرئيس السيسي وكأنها مفجأة غير متوقعه مع أن عن نفسي مش اتفاجأت خالص لأني متيقن أنه من الضروري سياسياً يعمل كده...
​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (7 يناير 2015)

كل يوم تثبت لنا والعالم اجمع
انك افضل رئيس حكم مصر
انسان وقائد بمعنى الكلمة
الرب يحفظك امين


----------



## ElectericCurrent (7 يناير 2015)

*
تصرف   موفق جدا  جدا  وحكيم  ورصين   تزّينه  العقلانية والموضوعية  والرقي  الاخلاقي  والثقة بالنفس      ...
@شخص  محترم  واثق فى نفسه  وفى ديانته   وقوى الايمان بعقيدته وليس  متشنجــًا  ولا مهزومــًا ولا مأزومـًا..
@شخص  يعلن  اعلان قوى  جبار  قوامه  إصراره على العدل  والانصاف بين الناس  فى الدنيا  -من جهة الامور الحياتية والمواطنة .
@شخص قائد يرسل رسائل  قوية واضحة كاسحة :  ان لا خضوع لابتزاز وتهييج  ولا إذعان لمساومات  عصابات الارهاب (لافى الداخل ولا فى الخارج) ولا يوجد ما يهزه  (لافى الخارج ولا فى الداخل) ولا توجد توازانات ولا حسابات ولا توجسات  ولا ارتجافات ....
@شخص مصمم ان يستمر  رافع رأسه ..
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




الله يحفظه  ويستره وينجيه ويؤءيده   الله يدعم تحركاته  وينجح مساعيه
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (7 يناير 2015)

aymonded قال:


> الغريب ان الكل بيحسسني أنه اتفاجأ بزيارة الرئيس السيسي وكأنها مفجأة غير متوقعه مع أن عن نفسي مش اتفاجأت خالص لأني متيقن أنه من الضروري سياسياً يعمل كده...
> ​


*لآ يا أيمن فيه فرق ...أنك تزور وتبوس بوستين وتتصور وتمشى
أو تقعد تحضر جزء من القداس وتمشى
وانك تمسك الميكرفون توجه كلمة بهذه القوة 
يا با دة ضربهم كلهم على قفاهم 
وأنت عارف طبعا أنا أقصد مين 

*​


----------



## ياسر الجندى (7 يناير 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *يا با دة ضربهم كلهم على قفاهم
> وأنت عارف طبعا أنا أقصد مين
> 
> *​تقصد مين أستاذ عبود ؟


----------



## grges monir (7 يناير 2015)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> عبود عبده عبود قال:
> 
> 
> > *يا با دة ضربهم كلهم على قفاهم
> ...


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (7 يناير 2015)

> «من المهم أن الدنيا تشوف المصريين، ومينفعش حد  يقول غير كلمة المصريين، نحن قادرون أن نعلم العالم الإنسانية والحضارة،  ومن المهم أن ينظر العالم إلى هذا المشهد الذي يعكس وحدة المصريين  الحقيقية، ونؤكد للعالم من هنا أننا جميعًا مصريون فقط، وسيحب بعضنا البعض  بجد دون أي تفرقة لأن هذه حقيقة المصريين».




والمصريين هيبنوا كنايسهم امتى بقا يا ريس علشان مايبقاش فية تفرقة !!؟؟ والعالم يشاهد حُبنا لبعض !!!
أين هنا الإنسانية والحضارة فى الحجر على بُناء الكنايس ؟ 


الزيارة لا تكفى يا عم السيسى وكفانا شعارات ومشاهد حُب دون تفعيل 


'لا نحب بالكلام ولا باللسان بل بالعمل والحق ( رسالة القديس يوحنا الاولى18: 3 )


----------



## +إيرينى+ (8 يناير 2015)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> والمصريين هيبنوا كنايسهم امتى بقا يا ريس علشان مايبقاش فية تفرقة !!؟؟ والعالم يشاهد حُبنا لبعض !!!
> أين هنا الإنسانية والحضارة فى الحجر على بُناء الكنايس ؟
> 
> 
> ...


*طب يعنى هتوافقى يشيلوا الديانة من الأوراق الرسمية ؟؟​*


----------



## aymonded (8 يناير 2015)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *طب يعنى هتوافقى يشيلوا الديانة من الأوراق الرسمية ؟؟​*



أنا عن نفسي موافق نظمي رسمي حلمي هههههههههه
​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (8 يناير 2015)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *طب يعنى هتوافقى يشيلوا الديانة من الأوراق الرسمية ؟؟​*




يعنى هو ده شرط بناء الكنايس !!! ؟


----------



## +إيرينى+ (11 يناير 2015)

aymonded قال:


> أنا عن نفسي موافق نظمي رسمي حلمي هههههههههه
> ​



*إنت موافق ؟؟

كنت بأحسبك من حماة الايمان :smile02
​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (11 يناير 2015)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> يعنى هو ده شرط بناء الكنايس !!! ؟



*أيوة بأة 

هو دا الشرط 

و بعدين هو إنتى تبع مين ؟؟

عايزة خانة الديانة و لا لأة ؟​*


----------



## تيمو (11 يناير 2015)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *أيوة بأة
> 
> هو دا الشرط
> 
> ...



على فكرة يا إيريني من باب أولى المطالبة بإلغاء المادة التي تقول أن دين الدولة الإسلام من المطالبة من فرعيات لا قيمة منها. بند الديانة على الهوية مرتبط بالهوية الدينية للدولة، وإلغاءها لن يلغي هذه الهوية ولن يلغي التمييز. الذي سيلغي التمييز هو سن قوانين مساواة بين جميع الطوائف والأديان، والإعتراف بالبهائين ... وأخيراً إلغاء أي مادة تميّز بين أفراد الشعب الواحد.


----------



## grges monir (11 يناير 2015)

على فكرة انا اشايف احنا حملنا الخبر اكبر من طاقتة
الفكرة ان السيسى حب يغير سيتسم كان سائد اكتر من 30 سنة بصورة افضل وتقارب احسن
السيسى اراد بهذة الخطوة  بداية تغيير فكر ودةالاهم فى الفترة الحالية 
تغيير الفكر هيسهل كتيرررر قوى  فيما نريدة ويكون فى الاستطاعة تنفيذة


----------



## aymonded (11 يناير 2015)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *إنت موافق ؟؟
> 
> كنت بأحسبك من حماة الايمان :smile02
> ​*



حماة مين !!!!!
العنوان غلط هههههههههههههه​


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (11 يناير 2015)

grges monir قال:


> على فكرة انا اشايف احنا حملنا الخبر اكبر من طاقتة
> الفكرة ان السيسى حب يغير سيتسم كان سائد اكتر من 30 سنة بصورة افضل وتقارب احسن
> السيسى اراد بهذة الخطوة  بداية تغيير فكر ودةالاهم فى الفترة الحالية
> تغيير الفكر هيسهل كتيرررر قوى  فيما نريدة ويكون فى الاستطاعة تنفيذة



ودة تحليلى برضو للزيارة 
عايز يعلم الشعب العربى الحضارة والإنسانية وان الاقباط اخواتهم ( وكلنا أقباط = مصريين ) وميضربوش فى المسيحيين ويحبوهم 
 وعايز يخلى العالم يشاهد الصورة الحلوة دى  



> «من  المهم أن الدنيا تشوف المصريين، ومينفعش حد  يقول غير كلمة المصريين، نحن  قادرون أن نعلم العالم الإنسانية والحضارة،  ومن المهم أن ينظر العالم إلى  هذا المشهد الذي يعكس وحدة المصريين  الحقيقية، ونؤكد للعالم من هنا أننا  جميعًا مصريون فقط، وسيحب بعضنا البعض  بجد دون أي تفرقة لأن هذه حقيقة المصريين».


لكن انسى ان المسيحىين يبنوا كنيسة  
عموماً ربنا موجود 
بص انا نادرة ندر لو اخدنا تصريح بناء الكنايس ادبح خروف واوزعة على اعضاء المننتدى  وبالنسبة لك انتا .. نصيبك هيكون كبير :yahoo:علشان مشاركتك الحلوة دى


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (11 يناير 2015)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *أيوة بأة
> 
> هو دا الشرط
> 
> ...



تبع مين يعنى اية ؟ مش فاهمة قصدك ؟ 
عايزة خانة الديانة طبعاً 

ولية الشرط ده!!!!  ؟ هما اخواتنا المسلمين بيبنوا مساجد وزوايا وجوامع فى البلد علشان شايلين خانة الديانة من اوراقهم الرسمية !!!!


----------



## grges monir (11 يناير 2015)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> ودة تحليلى برضو للزيارة
> عايز يعلم الشعب العربى الحضارة والإنسانية وان الاقباط اخواتهم ( وكلنا أقباط = مصريين ) وميضربوش فى المسيحيين ويحبوهم
> وعايز يخلى العالم يشاهد الصورة الحلوة دى
> 
> ...


انا بحب البط هههههه
اما بناء الكنايس هو فية كنايس فعلا بتتبنى بس بعد وجع قلب  وعددها قليل فعلا  للى بتم بنائة بس اهو فية مش ممنوع خالص


----------



## BITAR (12 يناير 2015)

*هذه الزيارة طبيعيه جدا
نحن كأقباط مصريين
والرئيس السيسى
رئيس لكل المصريين*
​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (13 يناير 2015)

تيمو قال:


> على فكرة يا إيريني من باب أولى المطالبة بإلغاء المادة التي تقول أن دين الدولة الإسلام من المطالبة من فرعيات لا قيمة منها. بند الديانة على الهوية مرتبط بالهوية الدينية للدولة، وإلغاءها لن يلغي هذه الهوية ولن يلغي التمييز. الذي سيلغي التمييز هو سن قوانين مساواة بين جميع الطوائف والأديان، والإعتراف بالبهائين ... وأخيراً إلغاء أي مادة تميّز بين أفراد الشعب الواحد.


*
بص يا تيمو 

ركز معايا الله يكرمك 


أولا وفى البداية رأيى الشخصى فى موضوع الاسلام دين الدولة :

أتمنى تبقى الدولة ما عندهاش لا ملة و لا دين 

لكن : دا مستحيل مستحيييييييييييييييييييييييييل 

ليه ؟؟

المسلم : يتمتع بالكثير من الحقوق فى ظل الدين الاسلامى منها 

1-الزواج بأكثر من إمرأة فى نفس الوقت 

2-الطلاق السريع المريع 

3-هكذا المرأة تطلق من جوزها تتجوز سيد سيده بعد 3 شهور عااااااتى جدا

تعالى بأة إنت عايز تشيل موضوع الدين الاسلامى من الدستور 

لو شيلناه حيعملوا دستور شكله إيه للبشر ؟؟

هيسمحوا بجواز أكثر من واحدة ؟؟ و لا لأ ؟

و لو سمحوا : هل يسرى الأمر عل غير المسلمين ؟؟

يعنى ممكن واحد مسيحى يتزوج أكتر من واحدة قى نفس الوقت ؟؟

مش حينفع غير حل واحد عل الكل

هى زوجة واحدة : رضيت أم أبيت _ صح ؟؟

هنا بأة : الرجال المسلمين مش حيسكتوا 

إتفهمت كدة أتيمو ؟*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (13 يناير 2015)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> تبع مين يعنى اية ؟ مش فاهمة قصدك ؟
> عايزة خانة الديانة طبعاً
> 
> ولية الشرط ده!!!!  ؟ هما اخواتنا المسلمين بيبنوا مساجد وزوايا وجوامع فى البلد علشان شايلين خانة الديانة من اوراقهم الرسمية !!!!



*هو من ناحية فيه كنايس بتتبنى و لا لأ : فيه كنايس بتتبنى

من ناحية فى شوية ناس بيبوظوا الكنايس : فيه برضوا 

لكن المشكلة إننا دولة دينية

و مشكلة بنا الكنايس مش كل مشاكلنا

لأن ممكن الواحد عاتى يصلى فى بيته 

نوووووووو بروبليم​*


----------



## aymonded (13 يناير 2015)

المشكلة صدقوين كلها في أننا شعب متدين، مش في طرف هايوافق انها تكون مدنية، الكلام بتاع مدنية ده نظررررررررررررررري جداااااااااااا، وكمان الزواج المدني مش سهل على الإطلاااااااااااااق، فأي قانون سيوضع والكل يوافق عليه، طب لو حصل استفتاء على قانون مدني، هل الشعب هايوافق عليه !!! الناس اللي عندها مشاكل في موضوع الطلاق ده هما فقط اللي هايوافقوا...

بس برضوا يا ترى لو فيه زواج مدني ايه قوانينه هاتكون !!! زوجة واحدة !!! وهل الطلاق سيكون لأي سبب أو تلكيكه يعني !!!! علشان مثلاً أحد الطرفين زهق من التاني أو شاف حد أحسن منه !!! طب وهل في الزواج المدني ممكن الجمع بين زوجتين، طب لو لأ على أي أساس، أو آه برضو على أي أساس، طبعاً هنا مش هايتقال أي سبب ديني إطلاقاً لأن الزواج هنا خارج الدين...

طب وهل ممكن اي حد يتجوز أي حد في المدني مهما ما كانت ديانته !!! يعني مسلم ومسيحي وبوزي ويهودي ودرزي وملحد !!! طب لو قلنا آه فأي أهل والا عيله ها توافق أساساً !!! الكلام سهل لكن وضع قانون مدني ده مش شيئ سهل أبداً... لازم الدولة والمجتمع كله يبقى مدني مش ديني علشان كل ده يتم وفق قانون مدني محايد... والله وأعلم يبقى محايد إزاي أنا عن نفسي مش عارف !!!!!​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (13 يناير 2015)

aymonded قال:


> وكمان الزواج المدني مش سهل على الإطلاااااااااااااق، فأي قانون سيوضع والكل يوافق عليه، طب لو حصل استفتاء على قانون مدني، هل الشعب هايوافق عليه !!!
> بس برضوا يا ترى لو فيه زواج مدني ايه قوانينه هاتكون !!! زوجة واحدة !!!
> طب وهل في الزواج المدني ممكن الجمع بين زوجتين، طب لو لأ على أي أساس، أو آه برضو على أي أساس،
> لازم الدولة والمجتمع كله يبقى مدني مش ديني علشان كل ده يتم وفق قانون مدني محايد... *والله وأعلم يبقى محايد إزاي أنا عن نفسي مش عارف !!!!!*​


*سبق وشرحت الكلام دة بأستفاضة فى أحد المواضيع يا أيمن
وشرحت وجهة نظر القانونين فى الموضوع
لكن طبعا ما عجبش ...!!!
النهاردة باخد رأى أستاذ قانون بأحد الجامعات المصرية
فقالى اللى مش عاجبه يروح يتجوز فى لبنان أو أمريكا
ماتشغلش بالك بالحوار الحمضان دة 
عملت بنصيحته 
:t33::t33::t33:
*​


----------



## grges monir (13 يناير 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *سبق وشرحت الكلام دة بأستفاضة فى أحد المواضيع يا أيمن
> وشرحت وجهة نظر القانونين فى الموضوع
> لكن طبعا ما عجبش ...!!!
> النهاردة باخد رأى أستاذ قانون بأحد الجامعات المصرية
> ...


ودة رد برضة
دة بيقول هو كدة وخلاص
لازم الحواررررر والفكر المنطقى يكسب


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (13 يناير 2015)

grges monir قال:


> ودة رد برضة
> دة بيقول هو كدة وخلاص
> لازم الحواررررر* والفكر المنطقى يكسب*


 *[FONT=&quot]ماهو لما تيجى وعايز تغير تشريعات دولة على مزاجك *​​ *[FONT=&quot]ما يبقاش منطق أصلاً ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لما تيجى وعايز تلغى تشريعات دينية لغيرك ..لمجرد أنك شايف كدة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مش منطق[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لما أنت كمسيحى رافض شهود ياهوه [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]...وبعدين تسأل لية مش عايزين تعترفوا بالبُهائية[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ما يبقاش منطق ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لما كنيستك أصلا ترفض زواج غير الأرثوذكسى بالأرثوذكسية[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وبعدين تنتقد وترفض شرايع غيرك[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فين المنطق اللى هنا ؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!![/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## aymonded (13 يناير 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]ماهو لما تيجى وعايز تغير تشريعات دولة على مزاجك *​​ *[FONT=&quot]ما يبقاش منطق أصلاً ...*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]لما تيجى وعايز تلغى تشريعات دينية لغيرك ..لمجرد أنك شايف كدة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مش منطق[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لما أنت كمسيحى رافض شهود ياهوه [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]...وبعدين تسأل لية مش عايزين تعترفوا بالبُهائية[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ما يبقاش منطق ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لما كنيستك أصلا ترفض زواج غير الأرثوذكسى بالأرثوذكسية[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وبعدين تنتقد وترفض شرايع غيرك[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فين المنطق اللى هنا ؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!![/FONT]*​[/FONT]



ماهي دية المشكلة اللي انا فكرت فيها !!! لما الناس نفسها مش ممكن توافق أو تقبل اي حد مخالف للكنيسة، فازاي يعني ممكن حد في مصر أنه يوافق انه يتجوز من واحد مختلف عنه في المذهب أو الملة !!!! يعني هات كده واحد مش ارثوذكسي يتقدم لواحدة ارثوذكسية وشوف رد الأفعال هايبقى شكلها إيه !!! فهل ممكن يتم زواج حتى من غير معرفة مذهب الشخص الآخر وتقليده وعاداته العبادية !!! هل ممكن يتقبل (مش هاقول مسلم ومسيحي، هاقول) إنجيلي وأرثوذكسي، لأ كمان هاقول واحد أو واحدة من شهود يهوة وأرثوذكسي أو أرثوذكسية، أو واحد ملحد بواحدة أرثوذكسية أو العكس !!! مش ممكن هايحصل أو يتقبل على الإطلاق....

فالجواز المدني يعني أي حد يتجوز أي حد مهما من يكون هو، ولا حتى يحق لأحد الطرفين أن يعرف إلى ماذا ينتمي الطرف الآخر من فكر أو إيمان او حتى الجماعة اللي بيشرتك معاها في الفكرة ولا يحق أن يسأل دينك إيه حتى مش مذهبك أو ملتك!!!
ففي الجواز المدني لا يوجد حكم للدين إطلاقاً، ولا أي منطق لوجوده في مسألة تشريع الزواج من عدمه، ولو قلنا اتنين ممكن عايزين كده وهما أحرار، هل أهلهم أو أصدقائهم هايتركوهم أحرار برضو !!!! وهل الكنيسة ممكن تقبل أي طرف فيهم يدخلها وهو متجوز من ملحد أو طائفة غير معترف بيها أساساً !!!!

عموماً الكلام على النت والمنتديات ما أسهله وما أجمله وكل واحد سيضع رأيه بشكل بسيط غير معقد، لكن التطبيق على أرض الواقع العملي قد يكون مستحيل للغاية، لأن ممكن احنا على المستوى العملي لا نقبل أن ترتبط عائلاتنا بغير ما نعتقده أو نقبله فكيف يقبل أحد هذا الموضوع !!! لما الناس تبطل تتدين وتبعد عن الدين نهائياً من جهة الحياة العملية ومش يربطوا كل حاجة بيه وتكون الدولة مدنية تماماً، في هذه الحالة ممكن يتم تشريع كل شيء بعيد عن الدين حسب رأي الناس وفكرهم الحرّ واللي مستحيل يحصل في مصر من الأساس...
​[/FONT]


----------



## grges monir (13 يناير 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]ماهو لما تيجى وعايز تغير تشريعات دولة على مزاجك *​​ *[FONT=&quot]ما يبقاش منطق أصلاً ...*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]لما تيجى وعايز تلغى تشريعات دينية لغيرك ..لمجرد أنك شايف كدة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مش منطق[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لما أنت كمسيحى رافض شهود ياهوه [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]...وبعدين تسأل لية مش عايزين تعترفوا بالبُهائية[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ما يبقاش منطق ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لما كنيستك أصلا ترفض زواج غير الأرثوذكسى بالأرثوذكسية[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وبعدين تنتقد وترفض شرايع غيرك[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فين المنطق اللى هنا ؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!![/FONT]*​[/FONT]


يعنى يا عوبد لو لغييت المادة التانية من الدستور الناس مش هاتتتجوز جواز اسلامى او مسيحى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
انا ارفض فكر مخالف ليا كفكر مش ارفضة بقانون انا حر انى ارفضة او اقبلة  ولا اية يا عوبد
انا برفض البهائية او شهود يهوة  كفكر او دين لاى اقبلة انا
بس من حقة هو يمارس اللى بيعتقدة بدون ادنى قيد مدام لم يضر الاخر
هو اية المشكلة فى ممارسسة البهائية او شهود يهوة  عبادتهم او حتى عبدة النار ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
المشكلة فى الحتة فى الفكر الاسلامى الغريب اللى بيخاف ان معتقد زيى دة  يبقى لية حق انة ينشر فكرة ودة منطق مهزوز للغاية
ان دين يخاف من ان فكر مخالف لية  يظهر 
من الاخر كدة هو انا عشان امارس طقوسى  وتشريعاتى محتاجة قوانين؟؟؟؟؟
يعنى عشان مفيش قانون يبقى هيخلينى برة الايمان ولا اية[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (13 يناير 2015)

grges monir قال:


> انا برفض البهائية او شهود يهوة  كفكر او دين لاى اقبلة انا
> بس *من حقة هو يمارس اللى بيعتقدة *بدون ادنى قيد مدام لم يضر الاخر
> هو اية المشكلة فى ممارسسة البهائية او شهود يهوة  عبادتهم او حتى عبدة النار ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


 *[FONT=&quot]لآ يا جرجس مش باتكلم عن حرية العقيدة نهائى*​​ *[FONT=&quot]كل أنسان حُر فيما يعتقد ...شالله تعبد حجر [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أنا باتكلم عن المُطالبة بها كتشريع وقانون[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]من غير المعقول أن تأتى جماعة تطلب من الدولة تفصيل تشريع على مزاجها[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مش باتكلم عن عبادة أو معتقد ...لآلآلآلآلآ ..باتكلم عن تشريع بقانون[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وتطلع جماعة تانية تقولك أشمعنى دول ؟؟ أنا كمان عايز ...وتالتة ورابعة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يا راجل دة ما تقدرش تطلب نظام خصوصى تفصيل من أى شركة أتصالات [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مابالك بالدولة ونظامها العام ؟![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## Desert Rose (13 يناير 2015)

هو مين اللي طلب تشريع بقانون لأي جماعه وخلاص؟ هو اي كلام وخلاص وتهويل بكلامنا لمجرد انك تطلعنا مش فاهمين حاجه وبنقول اي كلام وخلاص وحافظين مش فاهمين؟ الطريقة ديه مبتنفعش علي فكرة، مش هنخاف اننا نرد مرة واتنين وعشرة ونوضح للناس اننا مقولناش اللي انت مقولهولنا ده أصلا ، ومتقوليش ان الكلام ده عام كده مش لأي حد 
لما أنّا اطلب قانون موحد علي الكل يبقا أنَا بطلب تشريعات لكل فئه لوحدها، بالزمة آيه علاقة ده بكلامنا؟ وبعدين اذا كان عندنا فعلا مشكله في قبول الاخر يبقا طبعا الحل اننا نفضل عايشين في القرون الوسطي زي ما احنا ، بدل ما نتعلم اُسلوب حياة جديدة ونربي اجيال تقبل بعض والكل يبقا متساوي قدام الدولة ، لا نفضل زي ما احنا علشان منبقلش بعض فخلينا في اللي احنا فيه بدل ما نتغير 
ومحدش رد عليا بردو، ليه الدولة راعت وسمحت بجواز المسلم من مسيحية ومنعت العكس مع ان الاتنين مش مسموحين في المسيحية ولم تراعي العقيدة المسيحية في الأحوال الشخصية ، وراعت عقيدتها هي بس؟


----------



## تيمو (13 يناير 2015)

> ماهي دية المشكلة اللي انا فكرت فيها !!! لما الناس نفسها مش ممكن توافق أو تقبل اي حد مخالف للكنيسة، فازاي يعني ممكن حد في مصر أنه يوافق انه يتجوز من واحد مختلف عنه في المذهب أو الملة !!!! يعني هات كده واحد مش ارثوذكسي يتقدم لواحدة ارثوذكسية وشوف رد الأفعال هايبقى شكلها إيه !!! فهل ممكن يتم زواج حتى من غير معرفة مذهب الشخص الآخر وتقليده وعاداته العبادية !!! هل ممكن يتقبل (مش هاقول مسلم ومسيحي، هاقول) إنجيلي وأرثوذكسي، لأ كمان هاقول واحد أو واحدة من شهود يهوة وأرثوذكسي أو أرثوذكسية، أو واحد ملحد بواحدة أرثوذكسية أو العكس !!! مش ممكن هايحصل أو يتقبل على الإطلاق....



المشاكل ديه سببها أن الدولة دينية ، لذلك كل مشاكلنا تتمحور حول الطائفة والدين والتكفير وخلافه. لذلك الحل بمدنية الدولة ... مدنية الدولة تعني فصل الدين عن الدولة في كافة مناحي الحياة، ومن شاء أن يصلي أو يتبارك زواجه من خلال الكنيسة يذهب لها ويتكلل هناك، عادي ما فيه مشاكل يعني 



> فالجواز المدني يعني أي حد يتجوز أي حد مهما من يكون هو، ولا حتى يحق لأحد الطرفين أن يعرف إلى ماذا ينتمي الطرف الآخر من فكر أو إيمان او حتى الجماعة اللي بيشرتك معاها في الفكرة ولا يحق أن يسأل دينك إيه حتى مش مذهبك أو ملتك!!!



معلش يعني مين قال أن مدنية الدولة تمنعك من سؤال غيرك عن دينه وملته؟ على فكرة مدنية الدولة مطبقة في أوروبا وأميركا وعادي يعني الأورثوذكسي بتزوج أرثوذكسي وبعرف إنو فلان شهود يهوه وده مورمون !!
ومن ثم الزواج أياً كان نوعه قرار شخصي، مش أي حد بتزوج أي حد، الحد بتزوج شخص يقبله بكامل إرادته.



> ففي الجواز المدني لا يوجد حكم للدين إطلاقاً، ولا أي منطق لوجوده في مسألة تشريع الزواج من عدمه، ولو قلنا اتنين ممكن عايزين كده وهما أحرار، هل أهلهم أو أصدقائهم هايتركوهم أحرار برضو !!!! وهل الكنيسة ممكن تقبل أي طرف فيهم يدخلها وهو متجوز من ملحد أو طائفة غير معترف بيها أساساً !!!!


الكنيسة يا صديقي يجب أن تنفتح قليلاً ، ما ينفعش الكنيسة تحط قوانين وأسوار حوليها وتتوقع أنها تنمو وتكبر وتتبارك. الحواجز التي تضعها الكنيسة من سيفقدها محبتها ورحمتها، على الكنيسة أن تتعامل بروح المسيح الحقيقية في المسألة ديه. عندما يكون زواج مدني، المؤمن سيذهب للكنيسة ليتبارك زواجه، أما من ليس له إيمان أو مسيحي بالوراثة فده لا أظن سيكترث لأمر الكنيسة كثيراً. 



> عموماً الكلام على النت والمنتديات ما أسهله وما أجمله وكل واحد سيضع رأيه بشكل بسيط غير معقد، لكن التطبيق على أرض الواقع العملي قد يكون مستحيل للغاية، لأن ممكن احنا على المستوى العملي لا نقبل أن ترتبط عائلاتنا بغير ما نعتقده أو نقبله فكيف يقبل أحد هذا الموضوع !!! لما الناس تبطل تتدين وتبعد عن الدين نهائياً من جهة الحياة العملية ومش يربطوا كل حاجة بيه وتكون الدولة مدنية تماماً، في هذه الحالة ممكن يتم تشريع كل شيء بعيد عن الدين حسب رأي الناس وفكرهم الحرّ واللي مستحيل يحصل في مصر من الأساس...



مع مدنية الدولة العائلات ستكون أكثر انفتاحاً لا تقلق بشأنها 

*المادة الثانية من الدستور مش لصالح التطوّر صدقني، إن أردت أن ترى مصر والدول العربية كافة تنمو وتتطوّر وتواكب التقدّم بعيداً عن النزاعات، فالحل يكمن بمدنية الدولة، لا تنظر للأمر من منظور ضيّق وهو الزواج وتنسى الهدف الأسمى وهو بلدك وتطورها وتقليل الاحتقان الديني والطائفي الذي نسمعه كل يوم في الأخبار ..*


----------



## تيمو (13 يناير 2015)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> بص يا تيمو
> 
> ركز معايا الله يكرمك
> ...



يعني المادة الثانية لصالح فئة دون أخرى  

شوفي يا إيريني، السماح بزواج مدني دون إلغاء هذا البند عبث ... الزواج مش القضية، هناك قضايا أهم وأعمق من مجرد زواج. المشكلة أن دينية الدولة وكما قلت أنتِ تحمي طرف دون آخر، ومتل ما أوضحت روز، دينية الدولة تعطي الحق لزواج المسلم من مسيحية وليس العكس. 

أنا برأيي أن التغيير يجب أن يكون ضمن نظام حكم ديكتاتوري يفرض المدنية دون الحاجة لاستفتاء وخلافه، هكذا كان الوضع في فرنسا حينما  استلم نابليون زمام الأمور بدكتاتورية مغيّراً ومهتماً بالتعليم. التعليم والمناهج التي ستساهم بأجيال أكثر قبولاً لمدنية وعلمانية الدولة ...

حلم مستحيل عارف


----------



## +إيرينى+ (13 يناير 2015)

تيمو قال:


> الكنيسة يا صديقي يجب أن تنفتح قليلاً ، ما ينفعش الكنيسة تحط قوانين وأسوار حوليها وتتوقع أنها تنمو وتكبر وتتبارك. الحواجز التي تضعها الكنيسة من سيفقدها محبتها ورحمتها، على الكنيسة أن تتعامل بروح المسيح الحقيقية في المسألة ديه. عندما يكون زواج مدني، المؤمن سيذهب للكنيسة ليتبارك زواجه، أما من ليس له إيمان أو مسيحي بالوراثة فده لا أظن سيكترث لأمر الكنيسة كثيراً.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*أيواااااااااااااااااااااا

المشكلة مركبة 

مننا إحنا كلنا كشعب 

لما الكنيسة بأة تبقى أكثر تفتحا نبقوا نفكروا فى المادة التانية 



*




تيمو قال:


> المشاكل ديه سببها أن الدولة دينية ، لذلك كل مشاكلنا تتمحور حول الطائفة والدين والتكفير وخلافه. لذلك الحل بمدنية الدولة ... مدنية الدولة تعني فصل الدين عن الدولة في كافة مناحي الحياة، ومن شاء أن يصلي أو يتبارك زواجه من خلال الكنيسة يذهب لها ويتكلل هناك، عادي ما فيه مشاكل يعني
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*أنا وضحت لك ليه موضوع مدنية الدولة مستحييييييييييييييييييييييل *


----------



## +إيرينى+ (13 يناير 2015)

تيمو قال:


> يعني المادة الثانية لصالح فئة دون أخرى
> 
> شوفي يا إيريني، السماح بزواج مدني دون إلغاء هذا البند عبث ... الزواج مش القضية، هناك قضايا أهم وأعمق من مجرد زواج. المشكلة أن دينية الدولة وكما قلت أنتِ تحمي طرف دون آخر، ومتل ما أوضحت روز، دينية الدولة تعطي الحق لزواج المسلم من مسيحية وليس العكس.
> 
> ...



*ريحتنى لما قولت حلم مستحيل عارف

مين قال إنى ما كنتش عايزة المادة ديه تتلغى من الأساس ؟؟؟

طبعا كنت عايزاها تتلغى و مازلت 

بس الواحد ما بيحبش يحلم حلم مستحيل تحقيقه : فنبطلوا أحلام 

خلينا فى الواقع *


----------



## +إيرينى+ (13 يناير 2015)

Desert Rose قال:


> ومحدش رد عليا بردو، ليه الدولة راعت وسمحت بجواز المسلم من مسيحية ومنعت العكس مع ان الاتنين مش مسموحين في المسيحية ولم تراعي العقيدة المسيحية في الأحوال الشخصية ، وراعت عقيدتها هي بس؟



*أيوا أيوا بتسمح لدا و ما بتسمحش لدا عشان الشريعة الاسلامية 

بس يعنى هى البنت تفاجأت بإنه مسلم بعد الجواز ؟؟






هو أنا اللى نفسى فيه بجد بجد 

يعملوا إيه ؟؟

يعملوا إيه ؟؟ 

يعملوا إيه يا بت إيرينى ؟؟ 


















يسمحوا للراجل المسيحى بالزواج من أربعة 

و يسمحوا للراجل المسيحى بالزواج العرفى

و يسمحوا له بالطلاق

و يسمحوا لها بالخلع

و يسمحوا إن العصمة تكون فى إيد الست
:blush2: 












دا كدة العدل 


يحيا العدل 
​*


----------



## تيمو (13 يناير 2015)

Desert Rose قال:


> هو مين اللي طلب تشريع بقانون لأي جماعه وخلاص؟ هو اي كلام وخلاص وتهويل بكلامنا لمجرد انك تطلعنا مش فاهمين حاجه وبنقول اي كلام وخلاص وحافظين مش فاهمين؟ الطريقة ديه مبتنفعش علي فكرة، مش هنخاف اننا نرد مرة واتنين وعشرة ونوضح للناس اننا مقولناش اللي انت مقولهولنا ده أصلا ، ومتقوليش ان الكلام ده عام كده مش لأي حد
> لما أنّا اطلب قانون موحد علي الكل يبقا أنَا بطلب تشريعات لكل فئه لوحدها، بالزمة آيه علاقة ده بكلامنا؟ وبعدين اذا كان عندنا فعلا مشكله في قبول الاخر يبقا طبعا الحل اننا نفضل عايشين في القرون الوسطي زي ما احنا ، بدل ما نتعلم اُسلوب حياة جديدة ونربي اجيال تقبل بعض والكل يبقا متساوي قدام الدولة ، لا نفضل زي ما احنا علشان منبقلش بعض فخلينا في اللي احنا فيه بدل ما نتغير
> ومحدش رد عليا بردو، ليه الدولة راعت وسمحت بجواز المسلم من مسيحية ومنعت العكس مع ان الاتنين مش مسموحين في المسيحية ولم تراعي العقيدة المسيحية في الأحوال الشخصية ، وراعت عقيدتها هي بس؟



لو سمعتك أم كلثوم .. هي بذات نفسها هتقول: عزمة على عزمة يا ست هههه


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (13 يناير 2015)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *أيوا أيوا بتسمح لدا و ما بتسمحش لدا عشان الشريعة الاسلامية
> 
> بس يعنى هى البنت تفاجأت بإنه مسلم بعد الجواز ؟؟
> ​*


 *[FONT=&quot]بس يا إيرينى ....نقولوا لك الحتة ديه *​​ *[FONT=&quot]لأن قانون الأحوال الشخصية للمسلمين سمح بزواج المسلم من كتابية[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فى حالة مواااااااااااااااااافقة الكتابية ..و الشرع هنا واااااااااااااضح [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فهل تسمح لآئحة الأقباط بزواج المسيحى من مسلمة ؟![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أم تمنع [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]مجرد زواج من الطوائف الأخرى !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]مال الدولة ومال الموضوع ؟؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الدولة كيوووووووووووت 
[/FONT]*​
*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​:new6::new6::new6:​[/FONT]


----------



## تيمو (13 يناير 2015)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *أيوا أيوا بتسمح لدا و ما بتسمحش لدا عشان الشريعة الاسلامية
> 
> بس يعنى هى البنت تفاجأت بإنه مسلم بعد الجواز ؟؟
> 
> ...



يعني المادة الثانية مش بس بتظلم المسيحية وكمان الستات هههه

علشان كده عبود متمسك فيها بكل ما أوتي من عزم وقوة  مصالح بئى وخلافو 

شوفي يا إيريني .. الواقع حالياً مستحيل بس بكرة لأ، أنا دايماً بحكي بموضوع مدنية وعلمانية الدولة، وهناك ناس بلّشت تحكي، لا تتنازلي عن هذا الحق بالكلام وترديد الكلام لأنو التغيير يبدأ بكلمة وفكرة ... لو بطلنا نتشارك أفكارنا راح نصير متلنا متل غيرنا .. مشاركة الفكرة وتكرارها تجعلها مقبولة لدى الآخر. كيف؟
أول مرة تم وضع رسوم كاريكاتورية بحق الرسول ، قامت الدنيا ولم تقعد  بكل أنحاء العالم أسفرت يمكن عن مقتل 50 شخص حول العالم ... اليوم هذه الرسوم لم تثير نفس تلك الاحتجاجات بل على العكس ما حدث للصحيفة أثار موجة احتجاج مضادة ... 

خلاصة الحكي: تكرار الفكرة بتعمل على قبول الفكرة ... فلا تيأسي


----------



## +إيرينى+ (13 يناير 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]بس يا إيرينى ....نقولوا لك الحتة ديه *​​ *[FONT=&quot]لأن قانون الأحوال الشخصية للمسلمين سمح بزواج المسلم من كتابية[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فى حالة مواااااااااااااااااافقة الكتابية ..و الشرع هنا واااااااااااااضح [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فهل تسمح لآئحة الأقباط بزواج المسيحى من مسلمة ؟![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أم تمنع [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]مجرد زواج من الطوائف الأخرى !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]مال الدولة ومال الموضوع ؟؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الدولة كيوووووووووووت
> [/FONT]*
> ...



*
ما أنا عارفة 

أنا بأة مشكلتى مع الشريعة الاسلامية فى : دعهم و ما يدينون ديه 


إيه اللى دعهم ؟؟:love34:

لا ما تدعهمش:blush2:

الراجل المسيحى : إديله الحق زيه زى المسلم

و المرأة المسيحية : تديلها بالحق زى المسلمة 














إيه في إيه ؟؟:dntknw:

​*​​​​​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (13 يناير 2015)

تيمو قال:


> يعني المادة الثانية مش بس بتظلم المسيحية وكمان الستات هههه
> 
> علشان كده عبود متمسك فيها بكل ما أوتي من عزم وقوة  مصالح بئى وخلافو
> 
> ...


*
يا بنى الاسلام مدلع الرجالة و الستات 

دلع آخر حاجة 



فاكر مشكلة هالة صدقى ؟؟

هى بناء على كلامها : إن مشكلتها كانت مع المحكمة مش مع الكنيسة 

اللا : ما هى الكنيسة هى الل حاطة اللايحة اللى ماشية بيها المحكمة :2:


أما حاجة تجن :dntknw:


أما لو الكنيسة قالت ما لناش شريعة :yaka:؟؟


يا سلاااااااااااااااااام 

تبقى فُرِجَت :blush2:


​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (13 يناير 2015)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> 
> الراجل المسيحى : إديله الحق زيه زى المسلم
> 
> ...


 *[FONT=&quot]عارفة " هدى سُلطان " لما غنت فى فيلم رصيف نمرة خمسة ؟*​​ *[FONT=&quot]تسلم تسلم ..يسلم لى قلبك 
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​:new6::new6::new6:​[/FONT]


----------



## grges monir (13 يناير 2015)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> ما أنا عارفة
> 
> أنا بأة مشكلتى مع الشريعة الاسلامية فى : دعهم و ما يدينون ديه
> ...


بالراحة كدة يا هندسة
حق اية اللى عاوزة للراجل وللست فى ظل مدنية الدولة ؟؟؟؟
الجواز من اربعة زيى المسلم
بس انتى كدة بتطبقى الشريعة الاسلامية 
لانة لو جة نظام مدنى يقولة اتجوز خمسة ولا يهمك
يقولة مينفعش عشان شريعتى بتقول كذا 
اللى عاوز يمشى بقانونك دة براحتة انا كمسلم مش اغضب ربنا
نفس الكلام بقى للمسيحى
يتجوز براحتة بس هو كدة برة الشريعة المسيحية اللى  محددش اى شىء يخص البشر الا فى الاحوال الشخصية وسابت كل حاجة باقية  للبشر يظبطوها حسب الزمن والحدث
يعنى من الاخر كدة
لو القانون بقى مدنى 100%
هل المسلم هيتجوز اكتر من اربعة
او مسلمة هتتجوز من مسيحى
او مسيحى هيتجوز من مسلمة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
الاجابة متروكة للقارى


----------



## grges monir (13 يناير 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]عارفة " هدى سُلطان " لما غنت فى فيلم رصيف نمرة خمسة ؟*​​ *[FONT=&quot]تسلم تسلم ..يسلم لى قلبك
> *​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*​:new6::new6::new6:​[/FONT]


هيص انت فى الزيطة كدة هههههههه
الى بيعجبنى فى  ايرينى
ان تفكيررها بتحررة من كل القيود وبتبص للامور من زواية محدش كتير بيعرف يبص بيها كدة نتيجة ثقافات وقيود  فكرية ودينية متعددة
زيك كدة يا عوبد
اتحدى اى حد يعرف يقول عليك انت مسلم او مسيحى او هندوسى حتى  هههههههه[/FONT]


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (13 يناير 2015)

grges monir قال:


> زيك كدة يا عوبد
> اتحدى اى حد يعرف يقول عليك انت مسلم او مسيحى او هندوسى حتى  هههههههه



ولا دين يعنى !!!!!!!


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (13 يناير 2015)

grges monir قال:


> انا بحب البط هههههه
> اما بناء الكنايس هو فية كنايس فعلا بتتبنى بس بعد وجع قلب  وعددها قليل فعلا  للى بتم بنائة بس اهو فية مش ممنوع خالص



فين دول ؟؟ 

ولية بعد وجع قلب ؟؟ 

سيبك من البط لك عندى جوز كوارع انما اية .. حكااااااااااية :t33:


----------



## grges monir (13 يناير 2015)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> ولا دين يعنى !!!!!!!


مقولناش كدة يا هيلانة
هتوقعينا فى الراجل لية يا ملكة هههههه
قصدى ان عبود لدية تحفظات فى  فى المسيحية والاسلام لا اكثر


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (13 يناير 2015)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *هو من ناحية فيه كنايس بتتبنى و لا لأ : فيه كنايس بتتبنى
> ​*



فين الكنايس هاتيلى مكانها الله يخليكى


----------



## grges monir (13 يناير 2015)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> فين دول ؟؟
> 
> ولية بعد وجع قلب ؟؟
> 
> سيبك من البط لك عندى جوز كوارع انما اية .. حكااااااااااية :t33:


لية بعد وجع قلب لاسباب كتير 
اهمهم  دواعى امنية وطيب اية سببها ؟؟؟؟؟
سببها مورثات دينية وخلل فكرى فى المجتمع لم يتم التعامل معة فكريا وانما امنيا فقط يا ملكة ودة مش حل
فيييين الكوارع بقى
بس ملحوظة يا ملكة فية كنايس فعلا اتبنت بس  عددها مش كبير


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (13 يناير 2015)

grges monir قال:


> فيييين الكوارع بقى



ع النار :t33::t33::t33:


----------



## Desert Rose (13 يناير 2015)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *أيوا أيوا بتسمح لدا و ما بتسمحش لدا عشان الشريعة الاسلامية
> 
> بس يعنى هى البنت تفاجأت بإنه مسلم بعد الجواز ؟؟
> 
> ...




ايوة بقا ما أنا عارفه سمحو لان الشريعه الاسلامية سمحت بكده وموافقة علي ده يعني راعو شريعتهم في الأحوال الشخصية اللي المفروض ان كل واحد بيحتكم لشريعته لكنها مراعتش المسيحية في النقطه ديه ، يبقا فين بقا العدل في قانون الأحوال الشخصية هنا، 
طبعا البنت متفاجئتش انه مسلم بس تنكري ان الثغرة ديه عامله بلاوي ومشاكل ، ده غير إنكار الحق علي اللي عايز يتجوز مسلمه، أنا هنا بتكلم من ناحية حقوقية مش دينيه 

باقي كلامك اعتقد انه هزار

أنا مش عارفه انتو زانقين نفسكو في موضوع الجواز ليه؟ الموضوع اكبر من كده زي ما قال تيمو، لان الجواز ده اخر حاجة في منظومة كامله ، ساعات الكلام عن الجواز المدني بيفكرني بالبعض لما كأنو بيقولو عن العلمانيه ان أمك تقلع الحجاب 
ياجماعه الجواز المدني لو تم تطبيقه ده لا يعني ان الدولة بتفرض عليك انك متتجوزش في الكنيسة،، لكن هي طريقه من الدولة للتعامل مع كل الديانات والطوائف في موضوع الجواز علي نفس المستوي، انت بعد كده يهمك تروح تبارك جوازك في الكنيسة محدش هيمنعك مش عايز يبقا انت أصلا مش فارق معاك 

خلّونا نخرج من موضوع الجواز والطلاق ده ، لانه موضوع فرعي، فيه ناس ممكن بتتمسك بالمادة التانيه وعواقبها لان ليها مصالح فيها ، وفيه مكاسب منها لفئه معينه من الشعب وإذا كانت فئه حاسه انها اعلي من التانيه بسبب مادة معينه مش ممكن تتنازل عن ده بسهوله 

علي فكرة الدولة الكيوت أحسن 100 مرة من دوله عنصريه ، مفيش دوله عنصريه علي مستوي العالم ناجحة في حاجة ، إنما الدول الكيوت هما اللي ناجحين، العقل بيقول اننا ناخد الكويس من تجارب غيرنا ، يمكن ننجح ، بدل ما احنا قربنا نرجع نركب جمال وحمير


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (13 يناير 2015)

grges monir قال:


> لية بعد وجع قلب لاسباب كتير
> اهمهم  دواعى امنية وطيب اية سببها ؟؟؟؟؟
> سببها مورثات دينية وخلل فكرى فى المجتمع لم يتم التعامل معة فكريا وانما امنيا فقط يا ملكة ودة مش حل
> فيييين الكوارع بقى
> بس ملحوظة يا ملكة فية كنايس فعلا اتبنت بس  عددها مش كبير



مش عارفة صدقنى الحقيقة فين ؟ 

ده حتى الاستاذ عبود برضو مش عارف !!!!!!!!!!



عبود عبده عبود قال:


> وكان نفسي أسألك على حتة قانون بناء دور العبادة الموحد
> تعرفى عنه اية ؟
> لانه شائك حبتين ....لا الريس دوكها له ذنب ولا الريس دة لو ذنب
> 
> :smile01


----------



## grges monir (13 يناير 2015)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> مش عارفة صدقنى الحقيقة فين ؟
> 
> ده حتى الاستاذ عبود برضو مش عارف !!!!!!!!!!


عبووووووود ميعرفش
دة سبانخ  قال ميعرفش قال هههههه
قالك شائك عشان ميجيش ويقولك مقولتش كدة ويلونها بلون الاحمر الكلمة دى شائك ههههه


----------



## aymonded (13 يناير 2015)

يا جماعة تعليقي كان على الواقع العملي اللي احنا عايشينه، لا باتكلم عن امريكا ولا أوروبا ولا باعترض على المدنية حتى، باتكلم عن طبيعتنا احنا كشعب مصري، ومش باتكلم عن القانون المدني، لأن المشكلة لا في دولة مدنية ولا قانون مدني، المشكلة فينا كلنا كشعب، والكلام والأحلام والمناقشات شيء سهل جداً، لكن على أرض الواقع الموضوع يختلف تمام الاختلاف، وصعب جداً، لأن لو الدولة اتقلبت مدنية في هذه الظروف هانلاقي مظاهرات من كل فئة وصراعات لم ولن تنتهي وربما الكل ياكل في بعضه وتتقلب لجرب أهلية، أصل الفكر والمزاج المصري متأصل منذ الصغر في الدين، وكمان في التعصب، واوعى حد يقول أن التعصب مش في المسيحيين، لأ فيه مسيحيين متعصبين جداً جداً كمان، وفيه دلائل لا تنتهي الكل عارفها كويس لكن كتييييييييييير بينكرها لكن الواقع سيظل واقع، لأن طابع المصريين فرعوني فيه تشدد واعتداد بالذات، والتمسك بالعادات كتير جداً...

الكلام اللي بنقوله كالنا وبنحلم بيه مش هايحصل إلا لو تغيرت ثقافة الشعب وطبيعته، مش هانقول 100% بس على الأقل 85% علشان اللي بنقوله يبقى قيد التنفيذ ولو جزء منه كبير.. 
لكن أقل من كده مستحيـــــــــــــــل، لأن مش هانقدر نشابه الخارج بالسهولة دية أبداً، لأننا كلنا في الأصل متدينين ومش ممكن نتخلى عن الفكر اللي توارثناه كمصريين ولا العادات اللي بنعشها، يعني مثلاً برة لما ييجوا يتجوزوا مش فيه حاجة اسمها شبكة أو العادات المصرية ايه اللي على العروسة وإيه اللي على العريس.... الخ، يعني احنا ولو كنا مش عايزين ده لكن الأهل بيجبرونا على ده يا اما الجوازة مش هاتمشي...
فلما نبقى زي بره في الفكر والحياة نبقى نقول أن ممكن يحصل أن مصر تبقى مدنية، ومش مسألة زواج فقط لأن ده جزء من مشكلة المدنية مش كلها طبعاً، لأن فيه مشاكل كتييييييييييييييير للغاية صعب حلها في يوم وليلة لأن المدنية عايزة تهيئة شعب مش كلام فردي، ولا قوانين احنا الي بنحطها لأن دية عايز صيغة قانونية، والقوانين مش بتتحط على فكرة فرادى، وكأن كل قانون منفصل عن غيره، لأن ممكن يحدث تضارب، فاللي بيحط القانون مش شخص واحد ولازم يكون متخصص، أنا مش هاعرف اشرح ازاي بيتم تشريع لأن ليها ناسها المتخصصين، لكن مش سهل يتحط قانون وتشريع للمدنية في مصر.... المهم أنا عايز اللي يقرأ كلامي يشوفه في إطار الصورة الكبيرة العامة واللي تخص الشعب المصري ومش الصورة الضيقة ولا اللي بيحصل في الخارج، وأنا عن نفسي زييكم اتمنى أن مصر تبقى مدنية وفصل الدين عن الدولة، وكمان كل رجال الدين بلا استثناء في كل دين وطايفة يبعدوا تماماً عن السياسة وأي تصريحات في التليفزيون والدش والجرائد وكل وسائل الإعلام.... ما علينا بقى اسيبكم تكملوا حديث في الموضوع وتصبحوا على ألف خير...​


----------



## Desert Rose (14 يناير 2015)

علي فكرة ياستاذ أيمن ده ميختلفش عن كلامنا، احنا مش بنقول ان الناس هتتغير في يوم وليله، ولا ان الجواز المدني هو حل كل مشاكلنا، هما معرفش معلقين عليه ليه، مع ان ده مش أصل المشكلة خالص، ولا هو الحل الاول والأخير لمشكله الدولة الدينية 
الناس طبعا محتاجة تثقيف وتنوير ، ومحتاجه بقا من الدولة مبادرة قوانين ودستور فعلا يساوي بين الناس، وميبقاش فيه السم في العسل، والثغرات ديه


----------



## aymonded (14 يناير 2015)

Desert Rose قال:


> علي فكرة ياستاذ أيمن ده ميختلفش عن كلامنا، احنا مش بنقول ان الناس هتتغير في يوم وليله، ولا ان الجواز المدني هو حل كل مشاكلنا، هما معرفش معلقين عليه ليه، مع ان ده مش أصل المشكلة خالص، ولا هو الحل الاول والأخير لمشكله الدولة الدينية
> الناس طبعا محتاجة تثقيف وتنوير ، ومحتاجه بقا من الدولة مبادرة قوانين ودستور فعلا يساوي بين الناس، وميبقاش فيه السم في العسل، والثغرات ديه



أنا صدقيني مش باتكلم كنت على أساس الكلام لأننا كلنا رحنا في حتت تانية خالص غير الموضوع الأساسي اللي كنا بنتكلم فيه، فأنا كنت باتكلم من الناحية اللي رحناها مش أساس الكلام ولا الموضوع، شكلنا كلنا تهنا باين أنا رايح اشوف تاكسي يوصلني قوام، أصلي مش هاقدر امشي واخد دور برد، مش قادر اطلع سلم المنتدى واتمشي في الدور الرابع... :t13: ههههههههههه


----------



## +إيرينى+ (15 يناير 2015)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> فين الكنايس هاتيلى مكانها الله يخليكى



*لا فيه يا هيلانة 

و لو ما كنتش بإيدى الاتنين دول عاملة تصميمات لكنائس فى إسكندرية  : كنت حأصدقك 

فيه كنايس بتتبنى 



​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (15 يناير 2015)

grges monir قال:


> بالراحة كدة يا هندسة
> حق اية اللى عاوزة للراجل وللست فى ظل مدنية الدولة ؟؟؟؟
> الجواز من اربعة زيى المسلم
> بس انتى كدة بتطبقى الشريعة الاسلامية
> لانة لو جة نظام مدنى يقولة اتجوز خمسة ولا يهمك



*أيوة و ماله ياكش يكونوا 10 مش 4

إيه المشكلة ؟؟

سؤال إسأله لك : لو الدولة سمحت لك بالزواج من أكثرمن واحدة فى وقت واحد هل ستتزوج بأكثر من واحدة ؟


فهمتنى ؟؟
*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 يناير 2015)

*تم حذف المشاركات الخارجه عن نطاق الموضوع
ورجاء محبه يا جماعه ممنوع منعا باتااااااا نقاش ايمان اى عضو واتمنى عدم تكرار هذا الامر مره اخرى ..سلام ونعمه*


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (15 يناير 2015)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *لا فيه يا هيلانة
> 
> و لو ما كنتش بإيدى الاتنين دول عاملة تصميمات لكنائس فى إسكندرية  : كنت حأصدقك
> 
> ...



يمكن بقا إحلال وتجديد !! 
وده مش معناه ان تصريح بناء الكنايس سهل وفـ أى وقت .... مثل بناء المساجد 
معلشى تعبتك معايا 
عامتاً فية بناء كنايس ما فيش ولا يهمك خلاص :shutup22:والف شكر لردك  
واكيد التدبير هيكون من عند ربنا 
ومش انا اللى هخاف على الشعب اكتر من اللى خلقة


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (15 يناير 2015)

*[FONT=&quot]أصدر المستشار عدلى منصور، رئيس الجمهورية المؤقت، أول قرارين بإنشاء كنيستين،*​​ *[FONT=&quot] الأولى فى التجمع الخامس بالقاهرة، والثانية بأسيوط، *​​ *[FONT=&quot]يقضى القرار الأول، الذى حمل رقم 507 لسنة 2013، [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأصدر منصور القرار رقم 508 لسنة 2013، [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
:closedeye:closedeye:closedeye

[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]دة حتى مرسى عملها .....[/FONT]*​





:closedeye:closedeye:closedeye








​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## grges monir (15 يناير 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]أصدر المستشار عدلى منصور، رئيس الجمهورية المؤقت، أول قرارين بإنشاء كنيستين،*​​ *[FONT=&quot] الأولى فى التجمع الخامس بالقاهرة، والثانية بأسيوط، *​​ *[FONT=&quot]يقضى القرار الأول، الذى حمل رقم 507 لسنة 2013، *​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]وأصدر منصور القرار رقم 508 لسنة 2013، [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> :closedeye:closedeye:closedeye
> 
> [/FONT]*
> ...


المهم القررات دى اطبقت
لحسن بتكون حبر علة ورق بس يا عوبد للاسف[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (15 يناير 2015)

grges monir قال:


> المهم القررات دى اطبقت
> لحسن بتكون حبر علة ورق بس يا عوبد للاسف



اسأل الكنيسة ...انا ايش درانى ؟
انا قدام منى تلات قرارات جمهورية فى سنتين 
مش هتطبق لية ؟!!!


----------



## تيمو (15 يناير 2015)

grges monir قال:


> المهم القررات دى اطبقت
> لحسن بتكون حبر علة ورق بس يا عوبد للاسف



الأهم هل يحتاج بناء المسجد لقرار جمهوري ،،، يا راجل ده لو كان قرار دخول الحرب أهون من كده 

المشكلة في المادة الثانية يا صديقي التي جعلت الدولة تُعنى بالمساجد من نواحي عدة ومنها دفع رواتب الأئمة ،، ولكن كحل بعيداً عن تحميل وتربيح الجمايل وهو وضع قانون لا يحتاج لقرار جمهوري والعمل بالمساواة بين جميع الجهات الدينية، ومن ثم تطبيق القانون وفرضه حتى يعتاده الناس،، 

ركزوا بالأهم فهذه المادة هي من جعلت رئيس بحجم السادات يقول بما معناه أنه رئيس مسلم لدولة مسلمة ،، أين هم الأقباط من المعادلة؟ فعندما يقول الرئيس السيسي أن الجميع مصريون فهذه تحسب له لا عليه، والأجدر بالمنتقدين بدال ما ينتقدوا أن تابعوه لبرمجة هذا الإعلان الرائع لحقيقة وتقنينها ضمن قوانين عادلة تلغي التمييز المذهبي والطائفي بين أفراد الشعب الواحد،،


----------



## grges monir (16 يناير 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> اسأل الكنيسة ...انا ايش درانى ؟
> انا قدام منى تلات قرارات جمهورية فى سنتين
> مش هتطبق لية ؟!!!


مش هاتطبق لية
روح اسئل الجهات المعنية
يعنى انا لسة كنت من قريب بتكلم عن كنيسة الديابية بالواسطى
واخدة قرار بناء من 2007  مش اتنفذ غير 2015


----------



## grges monir (16 يناير 2015)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *أيوة و ماله ياكش يكونوا 10 مش 4
> 
> إيه المشكلة ؟؟
> 
> ...


لا توجد دولة فى العالم تؤمن بدين معين وضع لها تشريعات خاصة بالاسرة  تعمل قانون ضدها
امريكا اهى دولة علمانية من الطراز الاول
هل يوجد قانون يسمح بجواز اكتر من واحدة بالنسبة للمسيحين هناك ؟؟؟؟؟
الرد على سؤالك بقى
لو الدولة قالت اتجوز براحتك ملناش فية
انا كجرجس لن اطبق الا شريعتى التى اؤمن بها 
مطبقتهاش مبقاش ضمنها
اصل هنا مينفعش اتجوز5 مثلا واقول انا مسيحى
واقول الدولة سامحة بكدة
دونت ميكس هههه


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (16 يناير 2015)

grges monir قال:


> مش هاتطبق لية
> روح اسئل الجهات المعنية
> يعنى انا لسة كنت من قريب بتكلم عن كنيسة الديابية بالواسطى
> واخدة قرار بناء من 2007  مش اتنفذ غير 2015


*يمكن مش معاهم فلوس يبنوا ...
يمكن أجلوا (هم) البناء...يمكن ظهر مشاكل أو نزاع على الأرض مثلاً
القرار الجمهورى بيبقى له قوة القانون يا جرجس
اللى بيمتنع عن تنفيذه يتحبس يا معلم 
مقرتش عن وزرا أتحبسوا لعدم تنفيذ حكم محكمة ؟
ما بالك بقى بقرار جمهورى ؟؟!!!
ع العموم أنا هنزلك موضوع منفصل عن ( وجهة نظر الآخر )

*​


----------



## grges monir (16 يناير 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *يمكن مش معاهم فلوس يبنوا ...
> يمكن أجلوا (هم) البناء...يمكن ظهر مشاكل أو نزاع على الأرض مثلاً
> القرار الجمهورى بيبقى له قوة القانون يا جرجس
> اللى بيمتنع عن تنفيذه يتحبس يا معلم
> ...


 لا مش موضوع فلوس 
موضوع تعنت والامن كمان يقولك لدواعى امنية لا يمكن البناء 
اية بقى الدواعى الامنية  الى تمنعنى ابنى دور عبادة ليا
الا اذا كان الاخر فكرة  غير سوى بالمرة
والهى ياعوبد نفسى اشوف القانون بيطبق فى موضوع بناء واحلال الكنائس


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (16 يناير 2015)

grges monir قال:


> لا مش موضوع فلوس


*أيوووة ياعم ...فلوسكم كتيررر

:new6::new6::new6::new6::new6:
*​ :new6::new6::new6::new6::new6:​


----------



## grges monir (16 يناير 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أيوووة ياعم ...فلوسكم كتيررر
> 
> :new6::new6::new6::new6::new6:
> *​ :new6::new6::new6::new6::new6:​


اة طبعا 
قر بقى واحقد هههههه


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (16 يناير 2015)

grges monir قال:


> اة طبعا
> قر بقى واحقد هههههه


*يا عم من غير قر ولا حسد ...أنا راضى ذمتك 
عمرك شفت أو عدى عليك (شحات) مسيحى ؟؟
*
:new6::new6::new6:​


----------



## grges monir (16 يناير 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *يا عم من غير قر ولا حسد ...أنا راضى ذمتك
> عمرك شفت أو عدى عليك (شحات) مسيحى ؟؟
> *
> :new6::new6::new6:​


مش كتير صراحة
بس فية سبب جوهرى يا عوبد
عندنا فى الكنيسة خدمة لا يوجد لها نظير فى مكان تانى اسمها خدمة المحتاجين او احباء يسوع وكل كنيسة بتحاول على قد طاقتها تسد احتياج الناس دى
تعال كدة  فى الاعياد وشوف الناس بتبقى عاملة ازاى فى الكنيسة
هتقول انا دخلت سوق الشحاتين ولا اية
بس الكنيسة عندنا بتعمل زيى مبيقول الا نجيل فى الخفاء
لا تعرف شمالك ماذا اعطت يمينك يا عبود


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (16 يناير 2015)

grges monir قال:


> بس فية سبب جوهرى يا عوبد


*يا عمنا باهرج معاك ...ما أنا عارف دى ... 
هتعملى زيهم ؟ *:t30::t30::t30:
​


----------



## grges monir (16 يناير 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *يا عمنا باهرج معاك ...ما أنا عارف دى ...
> هتعملى زيهم ؟ *:t30::t30::t30:
> ​


بوضح الصوؤرة عشان خاطر البية
بيفهم على قدة امااااااااااال اية هههههههههههههه
عارف انك بتهرج صدقنى
بس غيرنا هيقرا ويقول  عبود بيقول نفس كلام المنتديات 
فعشان كدة رديت يا عوووووووبد
انت حبيبى من ايام الجيزة وانت عارف دى :11azy: ههههه


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (16 يناير 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]أصدر المستشار عدلى منصور، رئيس الجمهورية المؤقت، أول قرارين بإنشاء كنيستين،*​​ *[FONT=&quot] الأولى فى التجمع الخامس بالقاهرة، والثانية بأسيوط، *​​ *[FONT=&quot]يقضى القرار الأول، الذى حمل رقم 507 لسنة 2013، *​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]وأصدر منصور القرار رقم 508 لسنة 2013، *​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]
> :closedeye:closedeye:closedeye
> 
> [YOUTUBE]CvFdx2fDmXg[/YOUTUBE]​
> ...



لقد تقدمنا بطلب الترخيص منذ 17 عاما، وأخيراً صدر القرار الجمهوري ....

عشان مصلحة مرسى فى كسب المسيحيين 
تاريخ الخبر ...... 6 / 6 / 2013
والمظاهرات .... 30 / 6 / 2013 ​
http://www.elwatannews.com/news/details/195518​*وعلى رأى تامر أمين ..
 لو فيه مساواة ماكناش إحتاجنا لقرار جمهورى ​*[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (16 يناير 2015)

> عبود عبده عبود قال:
> 
> 
> > *[FONT=&quot]
> ...





> عبود عبده عبود قال:
> 
> 
> > ​
> ...





> عبود عبده عبود قال:
> 
> 
> > [/FONT]





> [YOUTUBE]_KxuIQsN5Qc[/YOUTUBE]​





> [/FONT]​





> :t9::t9::t9::t9::t9:​[/SIZE][/FONT][/COLOR]


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 يناير 2015)

*من ناحية ان ف كنايس جديده بتتبنى ....اااه فى ...وبالمناسبه انا النهارده كنت ف زياره لكنيسه تحت الانشاء تابعه لدير وبلاش اقول فين علشان الحيطان ليها ودان واحنا عاوزينها تكمل على خير ..هههههههه
المشكله فين ؟ ...المشكله لا ف تصاريح ما اسهلها ولا ف فلوس ما اكثرها
المشكله ف ايه بقى !
المشكله ف المكان او المنطقه اللى بتتبنى فيها الكنيسه كل ما زاد رقى المنطقه وزاد المستوى المعيشى لسكان المنطقه كان الامر اسهل ...لكن منطقه بيسودها الجهل وبيقل المستوى المعيشى والثقافى يووووووه حرررررب بتقوم...وحرق وتكسير واعتداء وسلاح وسلفييين بقى بتتجمع عند سور الكنيسه والحق النصارى انهم يدعون لدينهم وينشرون الكفر وووو  ...والنتيجه ....قرار امنى حتى لو شفهى كده بوقف البناء. او التجديد  ..مش عاوزين مشاكل ...مضطرين نراعى المشاعر .الملتهبه..وخلصت الليله ع كده
يعنى الحكايه مش حكاية دوله وقرارات عالورق ولا تمويل الحكايه حكاية نفوس ضعيفه وخوف مالهوش مبرر ..بس كده..*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (17 يناير 2015)

grges monir قال:


> لا توجد دولة فى العالم تؤمن بدين معين وضع لها تشريعات خاصة بالاسرة  تعمل قانون ضدها
> امريكا اهى دولة علمانية من الطراز الاول
> هل يوجد قانون يسمح بجواز اكتر من واحدة بالنسبة للمسيحين هناك ؟؟؟؟؟



*ركز يا جرجس 
إنت بتتكلم عن الدول الدينية و بتقارنها بالعلمانية ؟؟​*


grges monir قال:


> الرد على سؤالك بقى
> لو الدولة قالت اتجوز براحتك ملناش فية
> انا كجرجس لن اطبق الا شريعتى التى اؤمن بها
> مطبقتهاش مبقاش ضمنها
> ...



*اللا 

طب إيه اللى هيضيرك لو إتنفذ قانون الاحوال الشخصية للمسلمين على المسيحيين ؟؟​*


----------



## grges monir (17 يناير 2015)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *ركز يا جرجس
> إنت بتتكلم عن الدول الدينية و بتقارنها بالعلمانية ؟؟​*
> 
> 
> ...


انا لا اقارن ايرينى
انا بوريكى فكرة بس
ان مفيش قانون فى اى دولة فى العالم  يعارض ايمانها العقائدى
لا هيضرنى  كتير
كفاية ان لو حصل خلاف بينى وبين مراتى مثلا ونتيجة للضعف البشرى منها او منى لا قينا الامور اسهل فى الا نفصال  يبقى خلاص
اية اللى يوجع دماغى ونشوف المشكلة فين ونحل
ودلوقتى مع ان الجواز صعب اصلا هيخلى القانون دة لو اتنفذ مثلا  واحد يقول ومالة يا اخويا انا بدال موجع قلبى انى اشوف حد مناسب اتجوز وخلاص وهى ظرروفها مشيت الدنيا كويس اهلا وسهلا ما مشيتش يبقى كل واحد يشوف حالة
فاكرة فيلم الشقة من حق الزوجة ولالا
لما قالها لو طلقتلك هتسيبينى انام قالت ايوة لمجرد العند
وطلقها 
عاوزة القانون دة يبقى هو الاحوال الشخصية على المسيحيين ؟؟؟؟؟
اللى ياخد بية ياخد والى مش عاوز هو حر
هتبقى زيييييطة
دة


----------



## +إيرينى+ (17 يناير 2015)

grges monir قال:


> انا لا اقارن ايرينى
> انا بوريكى فكرة بس
> ان مفيش قانون فى اى دولة فى العالم  يعارض ايمانها العقائدى
> لا هيضرنى  كتير
> ...



*حلو 

أهو أنا عايزة أوصل للحتة الل باللون الأحمر


الحتة ديه مصيبة سودة : لأن معناها إعتراف ضمنى إن إحنا كمسيحيين مش بنمشى كمسيحيين إلا بقوة القانون 

هنا بأة : فين المسيحية الحقيقية ؟؟؟:fun_oops:


بص : عارف مثل الحنطة و الزوان ؟؟؟

عارف فكرة : إجعلهما ينميان معًا ؟؟

هى ديه الفكرة الل عايزة أوصلها لك 

________________

النقطة التانية : إن بأى حق إنت يا مسيحى عايز تحكم عل المسلم بقانون زوجة واحدة ؟؟

______________

و النقطة التالتة : إحنا ما عندناش شريعة أرضية _ يبقى على أى أساس الكنيسة بتحط شريعة و تديها للدولة ؟؟
إيه المشكلة لو الكنيسة قالت للدولة : ما عنديش شريعة ؟؟
فيها إيه ديه ؟؟:blush2:

*


----------



## تيمو (17 يناير 2015)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> يا بنى الاسلام مدلع الرجالة و الستات
> دلع آخر حاجة
> فاكر مشكلة هالة صدقى ؟؟
> ...



شوفي يا إيريني..

الكنيسة مجبرة تضع قانون كون المادة التالتة من دستورك تعطي لكل ذي طائفة الحق بسن قوانينها لوحدها وده بسبب أن دين الدولة الإسلام، يبقى قانون الأحوال الشخصية مرتبط بالدين وليس بالدولة.

عند وضع قانون مدني فإنه لا يُميّز بين ذكر وأنثى لأن الدستور أيضاً ينص على أن الجميع سواء في الحقوق والواجبات ولا فرق بينهم بناء على الدين والجنس وخلافه ... فشريعة التعداد المقتصرة بالرجل تحتوي على تمييز بناءً على الجنس. ووجود عصمة بيد أحد الأزواج فيه تمييز أيضاً ...

القانون المدني يتحمّل مرونة أكبر من الشرائع الدينية، فلا تعتقدي أن الحياة بامبي في محاكم الأسرة (أو المحاكم الشرعية الأسلامية) والطلاق بالسهولة التي تتصوريها، فهناك قضايا في المحاكم وصلت لسبع سنوات بين قبول ورفض وحضانة وتقدير نفقات ولا تتجاهلي أيضاً قضايا النشوز..

القانون المدني لا يُفرّق بين ذكر وأنثى لأنه بحسب المواد الأخرى بالدستور فالجميع متساوون، فلو فرضنا أن هناك مساواة، فلماذا تُعطي الدولة الحق للرجل بالتعداد ولا تُعطي ذات الحق للمرأة؟ فلو أعطت حق للرجل تُعطي ذات الحق المرأة، وكون الجميع سواسية أمام القانون فيحق لأياً كان إنهاء العقد بينهما وتوزيع الأملاك التي حصلوا عليها بعد الزواج بالنصف.

ولكن من هون ليأتي فرج ربنا ... فأظن أنه على الكنيسة أن تكون أكثر مرونة، فالكنيسة الأرثوذكسية الشرقية مرنة فيما يتعلّق بالطلاق، فلو رغب الزوجان بالطلاق بظرف ستة أشهر تنتهي الأمور، ولو لم يرغب أحد الأطراف تستمر الدعوة لمدة 4 سنوات (بسبب عدم التفرّغ) وبالعادة تنتهي بالطلاق، ويحق لأي طرف الزواج مرة أخرى بسهولة. أعتقد أن الكنيسة القبطية عليها الإنفتاح قليلاً كون مفاتيح الحل والربط مُعطاة لرجال الدين بحسب الإنجيل.

فلا أحد يفرض على أحد شريعة هو لا يحياها أو ماخدها بالوراثة ... وأخيراً كانت دول إسلامية تمنع التعدد مثل ليبيا وتونس قبل الثورة .. فالتعدد ليس بالأمر الحيوي.


----------



## grges monir (17 يناير 2015)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *حلو
> 
> أهو أنا عايزة أوصل للحتة الل باللون الأحمر
> 
> ...


لا فية قانون روحى يا هندسة بيقولك كدة مش صح
زيى المسلم  من حقة يتجوز اربعة بس خمسة مش ينفع ليييييييييييييية غشان قانونة الروحى  بيقول كدة
فهى مش  قوة قانون بتمنعنى لا دة شريعة ايمانى بتقولى كدة مش صح
يعنى لما بتروحى القداس  ومش صايمة تسع ساعات هتعرفى تنناولى ؟؟؟؟
مع انة مفيش قانون بيقولك مش ينفع  ولا اية
ثانيا المسيحية مفيهاش تشريع الا فى حالة الجواز
قننها ووضحها قوى المسيح
الزواج من واحدة 
لا طلاق الا لعلة الزنا


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (18 يناير 2015)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *من ناحية ان ف كنايس جديده بتتبنى ....اااه فى ...وبالمناسبه انا النهارده كنت ف زياره لكنيسه تحت الانشاء تابعه لدير وبلاش اقول فين علشان الحيطان ليها ودان واحنا عاوزينها تكمل على خير ..هههههههه
> المشكله فين ؟ ...المشكله لا ف تصاريح ما اسهلها ولا ف فلوس ما اكثرها
> المشكله ف ايه بقى !
> المشكله ف المكان او المنطقه اللى بتتبنى فيها الكنيسه كل ما زاد رقى المنطقه وزاد المستوى المعيشى لسكان المنطقه كان الامر اسهل ...لكن منطقه بيسودها الجهل وبيقل المستوى المعيشى والثقافى يووووووه حرررررب بتقوم...وحرق وتكسير واعتداء وسلاح وسلفييين بقى بتتجمع عند سور الكنيسه والحق النصارى انهم يدعون لدينهم وينشرون الكفر وووو  ...والنتيجه ....قرار امنى حتى لو شفهى كده بوقف البناء. او التجديد  ..مش عاوزين مشاكل ...مضطرين نراعى المشاعر .الملتهبه..وخلصت الليله ع كده
> يعنى الحكايه مش حكاية دوله وقرارات عالورق ولا تمويل الحكايه حكاية نفوس ضعيفه وخوف مالهوش مبرر ..بس كده..*




*إذن معاً ومع الرئيس السيسى فى إعادة هيكلة أمن الدولة :spor2:*


----------



## +ماريا+ (18 يناير 2015)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *
> المشكله ف المكان او المنطقه اللى بتتبنى فيها الكنيسه كل ما زاد رقى المنطقه وزاد المستوى المعيشى لسكان المنطقه كان الامر اسهل ...لكن منطقه بيسودها الجهل وبيقل المستوى المعيشى والثقافى يووووووه حرررررب بتقوم...وحرق وتكسير واعتداء وسلاح وسلفييين بقى بتتجمع عند سور الكنيسه والحق النصارى انهم يدعون لدينهم وينشرون الكفر وووو  ...والنتيجه ....قرار امنى حتى لو شفهى كده بوقف البناء. او التجديد  ..مش عاوزين مشاكل ...مضطرين نراعى المشاعر .الملتهبه..وخلصت الليله ع كده
> ..*



*فعلا يا دونا لكن دى بقى  مشكلة مصر بحالها  لانك فى كل مكان فى مصر هتلاقى التعصب الاعمى والجهل 
وفى كل طبقات المجتمع على فكره اساتذة جامعه وشهادات كبيره لكن عقلهم مليان جهل وتعصب اعمى 
  علشان كده أغلب الكنايس الجديده  اللى بتاخد تصريح  شكلها زى العمارات من بره 
لا صليب ولا قبه ولا مناره *


----------



## +إيرينى+ (18 يناير 2015)

grges monir قال:


> لا فية قانون روحى يا هندسة بيقولك كدة مش صح
> زيى المسلم  من حقة يتجوز اربعة بس خمسة مش ينفع ليييييييييييييية غشان قانونة الروحى  بيقول كدة
> فهى مش  قوة قانون بتمنعنى لا دة شريعة ايمانى بتقولى كدة مش صح
> يعنى لما بتروحى القداس  ومش صايمة تسع ساعات هتعرفى تنناولى ؟؟؟؟
> ...



*إنت عايز تجننى ؟؟

إنت بتناقض نفسك 

لو الكنيسة حطت القانون الروحى داخل جدرانها : حد حيسألها بتعملى كدة ليه ؟؟

لو قانون الزوجة الواحدة بأة داخل المؤمنين (الكنيسة ) زى التناول 

حد حيسأل الكنيسة إنتى بتعملى كدة ليه ؟؟؟

يا باشا : الدولة بتشوط الكورة فى ملعب الكنيسة و بتقول لهم إعملوا القوانين اللى إنتوا عايزنها فى شعبى المصرى _ ماشيين بمبدأ : عمو عمو عمو شوفت أنا حلوة إزاى ؟؟

لو الكنيسة قالت لهم : ما عنديش شريعة _ لو قالت لهم أنا الزواج عندى مجرد مباركة مش تشريع 

حتعمل إيه الدولة ساعتها ؟؟

و إيه الضرر اللى هيعود عل الكنيسة من الكلام دا ؟؟

المايك معاك olling:

*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (18 يناير 2015)

تيمو قال:


> شوفي يا إيريني..
> 
> الكنيسة مجبرة تضع قانون كون المادة التالتة من دستورك تعطي لكل ذي طائفة الحق بسن قوانينها لوحدها وده بسبب أن دين الدولة الإسلام، يبقى قانون الأحوال الشخصية مرتبط بالدين وليس بالدولة.


*متفقين 
و لو الكنيسة قالت للدولة : ما عنديش شريعة 
حتعمل إيه الدولة ؟؟*




تيمو قال:


> عند وضع قانون مدني فإنه لا يُميّز بين ذكر وأنثى لأن الدستور أيضاً ينص على أن الجميع سواء في الحقوق والواجبات ولا فرق بينهم بناء على الدين والجنس وخلافه ... فشريعة التعداد المقتصرة بالرجل تحتوي على تمييز بناءً على الجنس. ووجود عصمة بيد أحد الأزواج فيه تمييز أيضاً ...





تيمو قال:


> القانون المدني لا يُفرّق بين ذكر وأنثى لأنه بحسب المواد الأخرى بالدستور فالجميع متساوون، فلو فرضنا أن هناك مساواة، فلماذا تُعطي الدولة الحق للرجل بالتعداد ولا تُعطي ذات الحق للمرأة؟ فلو أعطت حق للرجل تُعطي ذات الحق المرأة، وكون الجميع سواسية أمام القانون فيحق لأياً كان إنهاء العقد بينهما وتوزيع الأملاك التي حصلوا عليها بعد الزواج بالنصف.


*يا حلااااااااوة
عايز تقول للمسلم : تتجوز واحدة بس ؟؟

*




تيمو قال:


> القانون المدني يتحمّل مرونة أكبر من الشرائع الدينية، فلا تعتقدي أن الحياة بامبي في محاكم الأسرة (أو المحاكم الشرعية الأسلامية) والطلاق بالسهولة التي تتصوريها، فهناك قضايا في المحاكم وصلت لسبع سنوات بين قبول ورفض وحضانة وتقدير نفقات ولا تتجاهلي أيضاً قضايا النشوز..


*دا كاااااااااااااان زمااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان أيام فاتن حمامة الله يرحمها
دلوقتى : كبيرها سنتين 

*






تيمو قال:


> ولكن من هون ليأتي فرج ربنا ... فأظن أنه على الكنيسة أن تكون أكثر مرونة، فالكنيسة الأرثوذكسية الشرقية مرنة فيما يتعلّق بالطلاق، فلو رغب الزوجان بالطلاق بظرف ستة أشهر تنتهي الأمور، ولو لم يرغب أحد الأطراف تستمر الدعوة لمدة 4 سنوات (بسبب عدم التفرّغ) وبالعادة تنتهي بالطلاق، ويحق لأي طرف الزواج مرة أخرى بسهولة. أعتقد أن الكنيسة القبطية عليها الإنفتاح قليلاً كون مفاتيح الحل والربط مُعطاة لرجال الدين بحسب الإنجيل.
> 
> فلا أحد يفرض على أحد شريعة هو لا يحياها أو ماخدها بالوراثة ... وأخيراً كانت دول إسلامية تمنع التعدد مثل ليبيا وتونس قبل الثورة .. فالتعدد ليس بالأمر الحيوي.



*طب يعنى العيب فى الشعب القبطى (المصرى) مسلمين و مسيحيين أهوه
و لا إيه رأيك ؟؟*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 يناير 2015)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> *إذن معاً ومع الرئيس السيسى فى إعادة هيكلة أمن الدولة :spor2:*



*اااه يا جميله اطمنى ده خلاص حصل فعلا نشكر ربنا :smil12:*


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (18 يناير 2015)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *من ناحية ان ف كنايس جديده بتتبنى ....اااه فى ...وبالمناسبه انا النهارده كنت ف زياره لكنيسه تحت الانشاء تابعه لدير وبلاش اقول فين علشان الحيطان ليها ودان واحنا عاوزينها تكمل على خير ..هههههههه
> المشكله فين ؟ ...المشكله لا ف تصاريح ما اسهلها ولا ف فلوس ما اكثرها
> المشكله ف ايه بقى !
> المشكله ف المكان او المنطقه اللى بتتبنى فيها الكنيسه كل ما زاد رقى المنطقه وزاد المستوى المعيشى لسكان المنطقه كان الامر اسهل ...لكن منطقه بيسودها الجهل وبيقل المستوى المعيشى والثقافى يووووووه حرررررب بتقوم...وحرق وتكسير واعتداء وسلاح وسلفييين بقى بتتجمع عند سور الكنيسه والحق النصارى انهم يدعون لدينهم وينشرون الكفر وووو  ...والنتيجه ....قرار امنى حتى لو شفهى كده بوقف البناء. او التجديد  ..مش عاوزين مشاكل ...مضطرين نراعى المشاعر .الملتهبه..وخلصت الليله ع كده
> يعنى الحكايه مش حكاية دوله وقرارات عالورق ولا تمويل الحكايه حكاية نفوس ضعيفه وخوف مالهوش مبرر ..بس كده..*



كلامك كلة صح 
لاني فية بلد جنبنا بنت ثلاث كنايس 
ومحدش قادر يوقفهم 
لية بقي ؟
لان العافية نقالة حدود 
والمتعافي في الدولة هو اللي بيعمل اللي عايزة والحكومة بتساندة كمان طول ما هو قادر يحمي ممتلكاتة بناسة وسلاحة 
انا عارف ان هتقولوا دة جهل طول ما القانون بيدي العافية حقها يبقي انا مع القوة 
واللي مش عجة يحل مشاكل الكنايس اللي بتتوقف وبتبقي فية تصاريح ليها 
والله علي ما اقول شهيد 
علي فكرة انا هروح واصورلكم الكنايس دي


----------



## grges monir (18 يناير 2015)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *إنت عايز تجننى ؟؟
> 
> إنت بتناقض نفسك
> 
> ...


لالا يا ايرينى مش تتلككى  عليا وتقولى انا السبب  فى جنانك
انت جاية جاهزة كدة هههههههه
بناقض نفسى فين بقى يا هندسة
بقولك الكنيسة مفيهاش تشريع غير الجواز
اللى احنا بنحكى فية دة
المشكلة فيين بقى
انك تقولى  واية المشكلة ان الدولة تعمل قانون ان من حق اى حد الجواز باتنين مثلا
معاكى انا مفيش بروبليم
يجى مسيحى متجوز بالقانون دة ويجى الكنيسة يعمد ابنة
تقولة لا معرفكش انا هو انا جوزتك عشان تعمد عندى
يقولك انا متجوز بالقانون يبقى انت كدة ضدة
ماهو مشكلة معظم المسيحين اية دلوقت
انهم بياخدوا طلاق من المحكمة وعايزة الكنيسة توافق على دة
يبقى فية مشكلة ولالا


----------



## +إيرينى+ (19 يناير 2015)

grges monir قال:


> لالا يا ايرينى مش تتلككى  عليا وتقولى انا السبب  فى جنانك
> انت جاية جاهزة كدة هههههههه


:new6::new6::new6:
*على إيدك حيركبنى 100 عفريت *



grges monir قال:


> بناقض نفسى فين بقى يا هندسة
> بقولك الكنيسة مفيهاش تشريع غير الجواز
> اللى احنا بنحكى فية دة
> المشكلة فيين بقى
> ...



*
تشريع جواز ؟؟
طب و تشريع الجواز دا : ماشى فى كل البلاد ما عدا الدول الاسلامية ؟؟ *



grges monir قال:


> يجى مسيحى متجوز بالقانون دة ويجى الكنيسة يعمد ابنة
> تقولة لا معرفكش انا هو انا جوزتك عشان تعمد عندى
> يقولك انا متجوز بالقانون يبقى انت كدة ضدة
> ماهو مشكلة معظم المسيحين اية دلوقت
> ...



*المسيحى لو متجوز مدنى : الكنيسة ما تعمدش إبنه ؟:love34:

طب لو واحد مسلم بقى مسيحى : ما تعمدوش برضوا ؟؟ ما هو أبوه و أمه متجوزين عند المأذون :fun_oops:
*
م


----------



## تيمو (19 يناير 2015)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *متفقين
> و لو الكنيسة قالت للدولة : ما عنديش شريعة
> حتعمل إيه الدولة ؟؟*
> 
> ...



1- زي الميراث ، ممكن تطبيق أحكام القانون التابع للشريعة الإسلامية. مع أن الكنيسة أخطأت بعدم تطبيق شرائع معمول بها في قانون الأحوال الشخصية البيزنطية مثلاً. ومقارنة أحكام الزواج مع الميراث يمكن لا تصح ، لأن الكنيسة لديها فعلياً شريعة بخصوص الزواج.
2- أنا مش عاوز أقول للمسلم، الدستور يجعل الجميع سواوسية ... ففي أحكام الأحوال الشخصية هناك تمييز بناء على الجنس سواء في الزواج أو الميراث.
3- لا ما أظن، في الأردن مثلاً هناك محاكم شرعية منفصلة عن المحاكم العادية، ومع ذلك تلاقي قضايا وصلت لسبع سنوات، الطلاق ككلمة يمكن سهلة، ولكن تبعياتها من نفقة وحضانة وغيرها.
4- إنتو أدرى بحالكم إيريني، هل هناك تعصّب أم لا، وقادرة أن تحكمي على حجم قبول الناس للكنيسة وأحكامها.


----------

